# Army major killed in 6-hour-long gun-battle in IOK



## Areesh

> *Srinagar: * An Army Major was killed today in a six-hour-long gun-battle with three militants in Jammu and Kashmir's Shopian on Friday.
> 
> Two of the militants have been killed in the encounter, while one still remains holed up in the house which has been surrounded by security forces.
> 
> The three militants were holed up in a house in Karewa Malino village, 55 km from Srinagar. The militants were asked to surrender but they resorted to firing, triggering the gunfight.
> 
> "The operation has been suspended for the night but we are maintaining a tight vigil over the cordoned area to ensure no one gets away," the officer said.
> 
> Shopian is part of the Anantnag Lok Sabha constituency and the encounter took place a day after militants carried out an attack on a polling party escorted by police and CRPF in the district at the end of the voting resulting in the death of a polling official and injuries to five others including three securitymen.



Army major killed in 6-hour-long gun-battle with militants in Jammu and Kashmir | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistanisage

RIP......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

It's like a CQB, Army surrounded house, gun battle ensued. Why it took 6 hour? @Abingdonboy


----------



## Indischer

Bhagwan uske atma ko shanti de.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

mafiya said:


> It's like a CQB, Army surrounded house, gun battle ensued. Why it took 6 hour? @Abingdonboy


These contacts have been known to take even longer.....


The RR's SOP in these instances is to surround the location, evacuate the surrounding area of civilians and where possible negotiate with the militants for their surrender. The nature of this conflict means the RR/IA doesn't use overwhelming force like arty or air-power. These cowards often hide behind civilians, using them as human shields so the operation against them needs to be slow and methodical. There is a reason you very rarely hear of collateral damage to the civilian populace in these instances.....



RIP to the brave soldiers who died fighting for their nation......

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
19


----------



## Windjammer

SRINAGAR: A Major and an army jawan were today killed in a six-hour gun-battle with three militants holed up in a house in Shopian district of south Kashmir, an army spokesman said. 

The house in which the militants had taken shelter was blown up and a senior police officer said at least two ultras were suspected to have been killed in the operation. 

Major Mukund Vardharajan and sepoy Vikram were killed in the operation in Karewa Malino village, 55 km from here, the army spokesman said. 

The bodies of the militants and the army jawan are yet to be recovered, the spokesman and police officials said. 

At least three militants -- two locals and one foreigner -- were holed up in the house. They were asked to surrender but they resorted to firing, triggering the gunfight. 

Shopian is part of the Anantnag Lok Sabha constituency and the encounter took place a day after militants carried out an attack on a polling party escorted by police and CRPF in the district at the end of the voting resulting in the death of a polling official and injuries to five others including three securitymen.

Army Major, jawan killed in Shopian encounter - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

RIP solider......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

RIP Soldiers - May Your Families find Solace in your Sacrifice for the Motherland!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

The death toll has risen to 3 soldiers



> All three militants holed up in a house in south Kashmir's Shopian were killed after an overnight encounter with security forces, in which three Indian Army soldiers - including a major - also lost their lives, officials said on Saturday.
> 
> *Major Mukund Vardharajan and the two jawans were killed in the operation in Karewa Malino village, 55 km from Srinagar, they said.*
> 
> "The gunfire stopped at 0915 hours this morning. We believe all the militants have been killed," a senior police official said.
> 
> He said at least two militants were believed to have been killed on Friday but the exact situation will be revealed once they retrieve all the bodies.
> 
> He said a militant opened fire on the security forces in the wee hours on Saturday and they retaliated. The exchange of fire lasted nearly three hours.
> 
> The gunfight broke out between the group of militants and security forces on Friday after a specific intelligence input about their presence in Karewa-Manlo village, nearly 8 km from the district's main centre.
> 
> The militants were asked to surrender but they resorted to firing, triggering the gunfight.
> 
> The major and a soldier were killed in the operation against the militants on Friday while another soldier was injured. He died on Saturday.
> 
> "We cordoned the area after specific information about presence of three militants in a house in the area. Two militants have been killed and the encounter is still on," Shopian superintendent of police Showkat Shah told Hindustan Times.
> 
> Police, army's 44 Rashtriya Rifles and the Central Reserve Police Force launched a cordon and search operation in the village close to a forest area on Friday afternoon.
> 
> *The trapped militants were identified as Muhammad Asif Wani, a resident of Drubgam in neighbouring Pulwama district, Abdul Haq from Arvinipora in Shopian, and Shabir Ahmad from Keller from Pulwama.*
> 
> "All the militants are locals belonging to Hizbul Mujahidden. Shabir Ahmad was a murder convict who had escaped police custody and later joined militancy," Shah added.
> 
> The house in which militants were holed up was completely destroyed.
> 
> Clashes between government forces and locals erupted near Narpora village after people from Drabgam and its adjacent villages tried to move towards the encounter site after the news of killing of the local militant spread in the area.
> 
> Shopian is a part of the Anantnag Parliamentary constituency and the encounter took place a day after militants carried out an attack on a polling party escorted by police and CRPF in the district at the end of the voting on Thursday.
> 
> *One polling officer was killed while five others, including three security personnel, were injured in the incident.*



Shopian encounter ends; 3 soldiers, 3 militants killed - Hindustan Times

*Right*: _Army personnel rushes with ammunition for final assault near the house where Lashkar-e-Taiba militants were hiding during an encounter at Kellar in Shopian, Jammu and Kashmir. _*Left*: _Major Mukund who was killed yesterday in gun fight in occupied Kashmir_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Rest in Peace Soldier !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Local kashmiris going in big caravans to collect the body of the slain militant and to give it a burial with respect.



> People of Arwani, close to Anantnag and Bijbehara towns, gathered and left in a caravan of 30 vehicles to claim the local militant Abdul Haq's body. They were stopped near Zainapora.



Encounter ends in Shopian - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

mafiya said:


> It's like a CQB, Army surrounded house, gun battle ensued. Why it took 6 hour? @Abingdonboy



Which part of the incident looked like a CQB ?


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstarIN

I think these are the terrorists who shot dead 5 locals during election day.


----------



## F.O.X

Rest in Peace Freedom Fighters .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## M. Sarmad

RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.




Yeah yeah yeah. There are tons of them resting in peace whilst you sit in the comfort of wherever you are clapping for them. Make no mistake, I ain't justifying any act of India here. What disgusts me is the fact that somewhere, some dadda gave these youngsters guns and sent them into a battle knowing that they would never come out alive. And you like that dadda scream "RIP", "Allah Akhbar" and whatever else it is which gives you the need to satisfy yourself that Muslim Kashmir should be part of Muslim Pakistan or whatever self glory it is which gives you a high. All this whilst the families of these youngsters and the soldiers killed in action will be trying to put their lives back together again. I would certainly have more respect for the Jihad or whatever movement of Kashmir it is which sent in these kids if they gathered a large force, headed by their "brave" handlers and commanders and moved into Kashmir to take on the IA head on. Sending in one or two or a few kids to be mowed down in my view is nothing but cowardice and you praising that cowardice shows the calibre of your character

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## F.O.X

PlanetWarrior said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. There are tons of them resting in peace whilst you sit in the comfort of wherever you are clapping for them. Make no mistake, I ain't justifying any act of India here. What disgusts me is the fact that somewhere, some dadda gave these youngsters guns and sent them into a battle knowing that they would never come out alive. And you like that dadda scream "RIP", "Allah Akhbar" and whatever else it is which gives you the need to satisfy yourself that Muslim Kashmir should be part of Muslim Pakistan or whatever self glory it is which gives you a high. All this whilst the families of these youngsters and the soldiers killed in action will be trying to put their lives back together again. I would certainly have more respect for the Jihad or whatever movement of Kashmir it is which sent in these kids if they gathered a large force, headed by their "brave" handlers and commanders and moved into Kashmir to take on the IA head on. Sending in one or two or a few kids to be mowed down in my view is nothing but cowardice and you praising that cowardice shows the calibre of your character


When you go the War you are not expected to come back Alive , you are expected to Kill or be killed , Kashmir 's have been fighting the War for their freedom from the past 67 years & are resolved to fight till they get their freedom, you are criticizing someone because he is writing on a computer in support of what he thinks is right .. while doing the same thing yourself ... just in the opposite direction .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

RIP soldiers .


----------



## Durrak

RIP.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

F.O.X said:


> When you go the War you are not expected to come back Alive , you are expected to Kill or be killed , Kashmir 's have been fighting the War for their freedom from the past 67 years & are resolved to fight till they get their freedom, you are criticizing someone because he is writing on a computer in support of what he thinks is right .. while doing the same thing yourself ... just in the opposite direction .



This is not a war. It is sending in youngsters to be killed for a failed cause. That is simply my point. Do you really believe that India will withdraw from Kashmir because an army major and one or two soldiers were killed ? If not, then what exactly is th purpose of sending in these kids to be killed ? The view I hold by the way is that the Kashmir issue should be resolved by all stakeholders via dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.


Labaik.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

PlanetWarrior said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. There are tons of them resting in peace whilst you sit in the comfort of wherever you are clapping for them. Make no mistake, I ain't justifying any act of India here. What disgusts me is the fact that somewhere, some dadda gave these youngsters guns and sent them into a battle knowing that they would never come out alive. And you like that dadda scream "RIP", "Allah Akhbar" and whatever else it is which gives you the need to satisfy yourself that Muslim Kashmir should be part of Muslim Pakistan or whatever self glory it is which gives you a high. All this whilst the families of these youngsters and the soldiers killed in action will be trying to put their lives back together again. I would certainly have more respect for the Jihad or whatever movement of Kashmir it is which sent in these kids if they gathered a large force, headed by their "brave" handlers and commanders and moved into Kashmir to take on the IA head on. Sending in one or two or a few kids to be mowed down in my view is nothing but cowardice and you praising that cowardice shows the calibre of your character




You support "characterless" IA which has been committing all kinds of human rights violation in Kashmir for decades now , and then you talk about "calibre of character" of others !! Hypocrisy ??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Total terrorists killed in this season crosses 35. We lost 10 security forces(5 army and 5 police Jawans) too though.
RIP to soldiers and Hell to terrorist pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Azlan Haider said:


> You support "characterless" IA which has been committing all kinds of human rights violation in Kashmir for decades now , and then you talk about "calibre of character" of others !! Hypocrisy ??



Show me one of my posts where I supported the IA in Kashmir or praised any human rights violations in Kashmir please


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.





F.O.X said:


> Rest in Peace Freedom Fighters .


good thing these son of bitch militants died.. b@$ tard terrorists. .. Rest in peace brave soldiers. ..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
3 | Like Like:
13


----------



## T90TankGuy

May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Local kashmiris going in big caravans to collect the body of the slain militant and to give it a burial with respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Encounter ends in Shopian - The Hindu


Goes a long way to put a lid on the nonsense that those fighting in IOK are Pakistani Nationals.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.


Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Contrarian

RIP, shaheed Army-men.

Terrorist dogs will go to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetWarrior

F.O.X said:


> Of course they(freedom Fighters) took some Dogs with them ... they will be dropping them at Hell on their way to heaven .



Is this the purpose of being a think thank ? Degrading the quality of this forum and breaking its rules ? If the poster to whom you responded is immature, you should as a think thank uphold the forum rules and not break it with your reply

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> RIP, mujahideen.
> 
> Terrorist dogs will go to hell.



They did didnt they... RIP freedom fighters ameen RIH @,.

P.S:Corrected your post.


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They did didnt they... RIP tio the freedom fighters ameen RIH @,.


Yes, quite sure the terrorist dogs went to hell. 

Shaheed Army men have a place in heaven and our hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F.O.X

PlanetWarrior said:


> Is this the purpose of being a think thank ? Degrading the quality of this forum and breaking its rules ? If the poster to whom you responded is immature, you should as a think thank uphold the forum rules and not break it with your reply


Noting immature about it , I did not insult him , nor did I attacked him personally , just simply replied in the language he understands .



kurup said:


> You must be talking about BLA or TTP .


you can do better .. Try agian .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> Yes, quite sure the terrorist dogs went to hell.
> 
> Shaheed Army men have a place in heaven and our hearts.



Yup murderous "dogs" sure did...

SHOPIAN MASSACRE BARBARIC: DAK

Srinagar, Sep. 8 (KNS): Terming the civilian killing barbaric, President Doctors Association Kashmir (DAK) Dr Nisar ul Hassan said that the outrageous act is state backed to suppress the sentiment of kashmiris. He has said that the unprovoked firing at civilians is safe to conclude that Indian forces have a license to kill kashmiris.
“The killings of four civilian at Shopian and shooting one person at Budshah chowk by forces is brutal and barbaric. Any killing is intolerable and unacceptable as it is a kashmiri dying whose only fault is that he is fighting against oppression,” reads the statement here.
“This is the responsibility of international communities to take cognizance of this bloodbath and pressurize Indian state to end human rights violation in Kashmir.* These killings shall not deter our resolve in fact motivate and give impetus to take the ongoing struggle to its logical end,” it added.

No wonder the real shaheeds (islamic word) were recieved n buried with honor n respect by the Kashmir people ... who hate you n your ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup murderous "dogs" sure did...
> 
> SHOPIAN MASSACRE BARBARIC: DAK
> 
> Srinagar, Sep. 8 (KNS): Terming the civilian killing barbaric, President Doctors Association Kashmir (DAK) Dr Nisar ul Hassan said that the outrageous act is state backed to suppress the sentiment of kashmiris. He has said that the unprovoked firing at civilians is safe to conclude that Indian forces have a license to kill kashmiris.
> “The killings of four civilian at Shopian and shooting one person at Budshah chowk by forces is brutal and barbaric. Any killing is intolerable and unacceptable as it is a kashmiri dying whose only fault is that he is fighting against oppression,” reads the statement here.
> “This is the responsibility of international communities to take cognizance of this bloodbath and pressurize Indian state to end human rights violation in Kashmir. These killings shall not deter our resolve in fact motivate and give impetus to take the ongoing struggle to its logical end,” it added.


Army has the license to kill all terrorists. I'm happy they do their job well and keep us safe from terrorists despite the casualties they take. They will get jannat for their work.

Meanwhile the terrorist dogs(who are always of a particular Sect) who kill women and children and explode bombs in civilian markets will go to hell.



F.O.X said:


> Noting immature about it , I did not insult him , nor did I attacked him personally , just simply replied in the language he understands .
> 
> 
> you can do better .. Try agian .


And what happens when someone replies to you in a language you understand in?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> Army has the license to kill all terrorists. I'm happy they do their job well and keep us safe from terrorists despite the casualties they take. They will get jannat for their work.
> 
> Meanwhile the terrorist dogs(who are always of a particular Sect) who kill women and children and explode bombs in civilian markets will go to hell.



Yes even rape n kill women .. no wonder kashmiris call them dogs.. n the graffiti in the streets of IOK is a proof of it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes even rape n kill women .. no wonder kashmiris call them dogs.. n the graffiti in the streets of IOK is a proof of it ...


Its the Army's job to kill terrorists who tend to explode spontaneously in busy markets. Its a trait acquired from one of our neighbouring country.

We call those who tend to exhibit these tendencies of exploding in markets or running with Kalashnikovs as dogs/pigs too!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup alot of pigs n dogs running biting n killing the kashmiris in IOK... N the people hate them with passion n those who hunt them are honored...


I agree.
We do honour those who hunt the dogs and pigs who explode in markets and kill many kashmiris.
They get medals and respect in the Army and the Country.

The pigs generally get shot within 3 days of jumping over the LoC. The average lifespan of a pig who jumps the border is now less than 4 days. This is how efficient we are getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Contrarian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup pigs got a medal for dying.. the freedon fighters got respect n love from the kashmiris... deal with it ...


You got slightly confused there.

The Army men got the medals for service to our Nation.

The pigs got their reward by going to hell. The Army extends that service for all pigs and their sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## M. Sarmad

Contrarian said:


> Terrorist dogs will go to hell.





Contrarian said:


> Yes, quite sure the terrorist dogs went to hell.










This time they went to hell ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

F.O.X said:


> Noting immature about it , I did not insult him , nor did I attacked him personally , just simply replied in the language he understands .
> 
> 
> you can do better .. Try agian .



I believed that insulting soldiers of another nation was against forum rules. Perhaps they changed the rules. We can all speak in the language that fellow members understand. We refrain from doing so on the basis that it is against forum rules

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PlanetWarrior said:


> I believed that insulting soldiers of another nation was against forum rules. Perhaps they changed the rules. We can all speak in the language that fellow members understand. We refrain from doing so on the basis that it is against forum rules



None used derogatory words for your soldiers... it was your trolls who used ..... words for the Kashmiri freedom fighter ... n we returned the favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Oh well, the killings will continue.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> None used derogatory words for your soldiers... it was your trolls who used ..... words for the Kashmiri freedom fighter ... n we returned the favour.



Buddy, I didn't hire any trolls to frequent this forum so please don't refer to anybody as "my trolls" 

This isn't a place to bitch and screech about who is achieving a better result in killing the other or insulting the deceased from either side. The forum will be better served by members debating the Kashmir issue and any possible solution to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bronxbull

oh god,what a young fella,looks tambrahm too.

so sad.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace......

Rot in hell to terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

RIP .......


----------



## PlanetWarrior

F.O.X said:


> I Respect soldiers regardless of what country they belong to , however I never had & never will respect any soldier who abuses his/their powers & instead of fighting for the country they choose to fight personal battles .
> 
> also they way you people disrespect freedom Fighters also comes into the same context . for you they can be anything for us they are soldiers . so if you expect me to keep quite after you insult My Soldiers then you will really be disappointed .
> 
> I will never start the insult , nor will I ever get personal , but if you cross a certain line .. then I will cross one as well .



Why do you persist in classifying me as part of the "you people"? You do realise that I am an individual who is capable of reaching my own conclusions? I believe that I did point that out earlier. No soldier fights a personal battle. Soldiers are cannon fodder for any country , trained to kill and be killed. Paid civil servants with a gun. I am here to learn about the Kashmir conflict and not to pass judgment on any side. I currently live in neither Kashmir nor India and would appreciate a mature discussion on the topic if one is to be conducted


----------



## M. Sarmad

Contrarian said:


> There arent any.
> Generally the only propaganda these Islamists come up with are the J&K police lathi charging to break up people when curfew is in effect.
> 
> This becomes their grade 1 propaganda material.



The Denial Phase .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pigs got medals .. shaheeds got love n respect by the kashmiris... go cry now.
> 
> 
> 
> atleast they got medals man...


The thing is.. there are so many of them now that one can hardly put a name to the face...Is this the best the Pakistanis can do?
What a delusional country..On their eastern borders they support the terrorists.On their Western borders, they are fighting the terrorists.


----------



## Contrarian

Azlan Haider said:


> The Denial Phase .......


Does this look like denial to you:
Whenever there are human right violations, Army takes action.

*104 armymen punished for human rights violations in JK: Gen VK Singh*
104 armymen punished for human rights violations in JK: Gen VK Singh | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Azlan Haider said:


> The Denial Phase .......



Have you been to Azad Kashmir? Any idea what the perception there is of unity with Indian Kashmir? I've been to Indian Kashmir in December last year. To be honest, I interacted with the locals and they seem to be quite content with their daily lives. Not to say that if there is any discord they would exhibit it to me as an Indian national apart from the fact that I was continously getting ripped off there


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nForce said:


> The thing is.. there are so many of them now that one can hardly put a name to the face...Is this the best the Pakistanis can do?
> What a delusional country..On their eastern borders they support the terrorists.On their Western borders, they are fighting the terrorists.


De-nial... runs throws india..


----------



## M. Sarmad

Contrarian said:


> *Whenever* there are human right violations, Army takes action.




A hundred thousand killed in Kashmir valley , Thousands abducted , Countless women raped , thousands of houses destroyed ... Please tell us How many culprits got punished??? 



PlanetWarrior said:


> Have you been to Azad Kashmir? Any idea what the perception there is of unity with Indian Kashmir? I've been to Indian Kashmir in December last year. To be honest, I interacted with the locals and they seem to be quite content with their daily lives. Not to say that if there is any discord they would exhibit it to me as an Indian national apart from the fact that I was continously getting ripped off there



Which part of Indian Kashmir did you visit ??


----------



## waz

Loss of lives, the cycle of violence goes on.


----------



## Contrarian

Azlan Haider said:


> A hundred thousand killed in Kashmir valley , Thousands abducted , Countless women raped , thousands of houses destroyed ... Please tell us How many culprits got punished???


When you stop quoting the Islamist and Pakistani brochures, there will be a point in giving a sane reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Azlan Haider said:


> A hundred thousand killed in Kashmir valley , Thousands abducted , Countless women raped , thousands of houses destroyed ... Please tell us How many culprits got punished???
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Indian Kashmir did you visit ??



The area where the Gulmarg and Sonmarg mountains are


----------



## farhan_9909

After watching the live videos of kashmiri students in public supporting Pakistan and denying their indian identity

I don't think even if the indian Govt pay each kashmiri 1lac per month and pay for everything else they need.They still will never agree to consider themselves indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Contrarian said:


> Oh look!
> The results of the bomb blasts done by the pigs!
> The results of their acts of bravery(as per Pakistani standards)



1 Mumbai attack pic... suicide blast at a mosque in Pakistan in FATA. another terrorist attack pic from Pic from Khyber agency... the weeping women relatives of a innocent kashmiris killed by indian forces in IOK..\

How original/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

F.O.X said:


> When you go the War you are not expected to come back Alive , you are expected to Kill or be killed , Kashmir 's have been fighting the War for their freedom from the past 67 years & are resolved to fight till they get their freedom, you are criticizing someone because he is writing on a computer in support of what he thinks is right .. while doing the same thing yourself ... just in the opposite direction .



And who got what?Just imagine that Army Major and that jawan is now our heroes and Indian govt will give their families what they want for their future (still cant replace their losses).We are fighting for our country.And our Army do their duty very well .
But can you think about that poor kids who lost their life for nothing?
Did you actually think we will leave our Kashmir due to skirmishes like this?Take it from here that will not going to happen.
Jammu and Kashmir is the integral part of our country.Arming and infiltrating of these poor kids with the outside help is useless.
Our cause is legitimate .Sons of that soil Kashmiri Pandits are suffered due to these insurgents and remains as a refugees in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> De-nial... runs throws india..



I am not the one who is in denial..The fact is since inception Pakistan is obsessed with being bigger than what they actually are.In the process the leaders of your country have taken a bite more than they can chew, time and again.The people of Pakistan also have been brainwashed accordingly.The fact is India is much much bigger than Pakistan in all aspects.Fighting with India has already cost Pakistan almost half of their population and territory.The fact is Pakistan can never, ever win against India.Thats the fact, and your denial lies there.



PlanetWarrior said:


> Da faq, if these kids were killed by soldiers then those soldiers need to answer for this. I googled it up but couldn't come up with anything which states that children or babies were killed by IA or the paramilitary troops. Could you please supply me with a link?



Who ever the person is, who posted those pics, is an idiot..Those pictures are from some incident in Gaza..The soldier in the picture is wearing a uniform that is also not used by IA/Paramilitary/Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nForce said:


> I am not the one who is in denial..The fact is since inception Pakistan is obsessed with being bigger than what they actually are.In the process the leaders of your country have taken a bite more than they can chew, time and again.The people of Pakistan also have been brainwashed accordingly.The fact is India is much much bigger than Pakistan in all aspects.Fighting with India has already cost Pakistan almost half of their population and territory.The fact is Pakistan can never, ever win against India.Thats the fact, and your denial lies there.
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever the person is, who posted those pics, is an idiot..Those pictures are from some incident in Gaza..The soldier in the picture is wearing a uniform that is also not used by IA/Paramilitary/Police.




Denial... the national sport of india.


----------



## nForce

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Denial... the national sport of india.



Being rhetorical is the most obvious giveaway of being in denial, did you know that?


----------



## SrNair

Azlan Haider said:


> @PlanetWarrior
> 
> Who are the cowards now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say Hindu pigs / Hindu dogs ??



Who can trust that pictures?If something like this happened as an Indian I can ensure media will pick up this and Kashmiris including their Chief Minister will show a mass protest and other Indians will also take up that matter.
But we dont heard about something like this.
Mere fake media propoganda is useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

farhan_9909 said:


> After watching the live videos of kashmiri students in public supporting Pakistan and denying their indian identity
> 
> I don't think even if the indian Govt pay each kashmiri 1lac per month and pay for everything else they need.They still will never agree to consider themselves indian.


They can very well migrate to the land of the pure..Pakistani Hindus and Christians are standing in India's doorsteps almost every other day.India had to bear the burden of millions of refugees for what Pakistani army did in East Pakistan.I am sure you will not have any problem in accepting a few of them for a change.


----------



## SrNair

nForce said:


> I am not the one who is in denial..The fact is since inception Pakistan is obsessed with being bigger than what they actually are.In the process the leaders of your country have taken a bite more than they can chew, time and again.The people of Pakistan also have been brainwashed accordingly.The fact is India is much much bigger than Pakistan in all aspects.Fighting with India has already cost Pakistan almost half of their population and territory.The fact is Pakistan can never, ever win against India.Thats the fact, and your denial lies there.
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever the person is, who posted those pics, is an idiot..Those pictures are from some incident in Gaza..The* soldier in the picture *is wearing a uniform that is also not used by IA/Paramilitary/Police.



I think that soldier is from Israel Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

sreekumar said:


> I think that soldier is from Israel Army.


I was thinking the same.But then, the guy is holding a Kalashnikov in his hand.Although IDF has heavily used Kalashnikov in the past, I dont think they do it now.That confuses me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

nForce said:


> I was thinking the same.But then, the guy is holding a Kalashnikov in his hand.Although IDF has heavily used Kalashnikov in the past, I dont think they do it now.That confuses me.



Very interesting .check this out.
Files From Toni: Propaganda Lies And Pictures Used To Smear Isreal On Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

sreekumar said:


> Very interesting .check this out.
> Files From Toni: Propaganda Lies And Pictures Used To Smear Isreal On Facebook


wow.. cheap propaganda..Where is that cheap analyst?Not even a real picture, let alone Kashmiri or Palestinian...So much for credibility.
@Azlan Haider Its time that you stop fooling people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

nForce said:


> They can very well migrate to the land of the pure..Pakistani Hindus and Christians are standing in India's doorsteps almost every other day.India had to bear the burden of millions of refugees for what Pakistani army did in East Pakistan.I am sure you will not have any problem in accepting a few of them for a change.



Ofcourse they are welcome But if they want to continue their struggle against GOI for independence than we support them.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Contrarian said:


> When you stop quoting the Islamist and Pakistani brochures, there will be a point in giving a sane reply.




Yeah ...All Islamist sources ...... :

"As the conflict in Kashmir enters its fourth year, central and state authorities have done little to stop the widespread practice of rape of innocent women by Indian security forces in Kashmir. Indeed, when confronted with the evidence of rape, time and again the authorities have attempted to impugn the integrity of the witnesses, discredit the testimony of physicians or simply deny the charges everything except order a full inquiry and prosecute those responsible for rape".
(Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)

"Since January 1990, rape by Indian occupation forces has become more frequent. Rape most often occurs during crackdowns, cordon and search operations during which men are held for identification in parks or schoolyards while security forces search their homes. In raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community." ('Pain in Kashmir: A Crime of War' issued jointly by Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)

"By beginning TV cameras and prohibiting the presence in Kashmir of the International Red Cross and of human rights organization, the Indian authorities have tried to keep Kashmir out of the news." (`Kashmiri crisis at the flash point', The Washington Times, by columnist Cord Meyer, April 23, 1993)

"Despite pressure from League of Human Rights and other humanitarian organizations the Indian forces have not desisted from using torture and sequestration of political opponents and using methods that defy imagination." (Le Quotidien de Paris, September 05, 1992)

"The most common torture methods are severe beatings, sometimes while the victim is hung upside down, and electric shocks. People have also been crushed with heavy rollers, burned, stabbed with sharp instruments, and had objects such as chilies or thick sticks forced into their rectums. Sexual mutilation has been reported".
(Amnesty International, March 1992)

"Widespread human rights violations in the state since January 1990 have been attributed to the (Kashmir) Indian army, and the Paramilitary Border Security Force and Central Reserve Police Force." (Amnesty International, March 1992)

"The term "rape of Kashmir", is no exaggeration. India's Hindu and Sikh forces have adopted a concerted policy of raping Muslim women which is designed to break the will of the Kashmiri resistance... The world community should immediately bring political and economic pressure on India to stop behaving like a Mongol." (Eric Margolis, Sunday Sun, April 12, 1992)

"The worst outrages by the CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) have been frequent gang rapes of all women in Muslim villages, followed by the execution of the men". (Eric Margolis, The Ottawa Citizen, December 8, 1991)

"While army troops dragged men from their homes for questioning in the border town of Kunan Pushpura, scores of women say they were raped by soldiers....a pregnant Kashmiri woman, who was raped and kicked, gave birth to a son with a broken arm." (Melinda Liuin, Newsweek, June 24, 1991) [Anthony Wood and Ron MaCullagh of the Sunday Observer (June 02, 1992)

estimated that over 500 Indian army men were involved in this orgy of rape and plunder in Kunan Pushpura Kashmir.]

"The security forces have entered hospitals, beaten patients, hit doctors, entered operating theaters, smashed instruments.
Ambulances have been attacked, curfew passes are confiscated." (Asia Watch, May 1991)

"Sexual molestation, beatings, threats of violence, and electric shock are the most common forms of torture in Kashmir.” (Asia Watch, May 1991)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Last 23 years have witnessed a rapid rise in human rights violations in Kashmir. The Indian security forces disregarding any fear of international criticism continue to practice their barbaric methods despite the fact that many human rights groups have consistently took notice of these despicable acts. Mary Robinson, United Nations high commissioner for human rights, during her recent visit to Pakistan, described human rights violations in Indian occupied Kashmir as "serious". The US State Department in its annual report on human rights for the year 2001 also expressed somewhat similar views. The report stressed that the Indian security force continued to commit human rights abuses in Kashmir including killing of civilians, excessive use of force, extra-judicial killings, torture and rape. (source: INSPAD)

Most regional sources indicate that more than 93,000 Kashmiris have already sacrificed their lives in pursuit of freedom from Indian rule. Over 102,000 houses and shops have been either burnt or looted. More than 100,000 children have been orphaned and roughly 10,350 women have so far been molested. It is indeed difficult to calculate that how many Kashmiris are missing or hiding but rough estimates put the figure to over 100,000. These figures by themselves paint a horrible picture in Kashmir. (Source: Kashmir Media Service-KMS)



And the persecution is still continuing at an ever-increasing rate. In a land where even gatherings of more than four persons is prohibited, everyday is a nightmare; every place is a holocaust. Every family has suffered in one way or another. (Source: Asia Watch)


BUT INDIANS LOVE TO LIVE IN DENIAL ..........

@nForce : For Morons like you

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

A have a good friend who lives in the area.. Hopefully he is all well.


----------



## American Pakistani

Sad that poor soldier died because of wrong decisions of his bosses who sit in AC offices.

Indian occupier terrorist must get lost from IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir.


----------



## danger007

F.O.X said:


> Of course they(freedom Fighters) took some Dogs with them ... they will be dropping them at Hell on their way to heaven .


yes and those freedom fighters taking life's of plenty d.. in your country every day...learn respecting soldiers. ..



kurup said:


> You must be talking about BLA or TTP .


lol he gave me negative rating for calling terrorists as bast.rds... lol what a brain washed morons. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

farhan_9909 said:


> Ofcourse they are welcome But if they want to continue their struggle against GOI for independence than we support them.



One should cut his coat according to his cloth.Thats something Pakistanis in general and their leaders in particular need to understand.Pakistan didnt seem to be standing by the side of the Ukranians when Russia recently took over Crimea.Neither were they bothered about the Chechens.So, why Kashmir? The answer is simple enough.Its not because an average Pakistani like you wants freedom for Kashmir.If that had been the case then Pakistan Occupied Kashmir would have been a free country long time back.The fact is, Pakistanis want Kashmir, the land, for themselves.

So stop shedding those crocodiles tears, you people dont give a damn about how many Kashmiris die in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> wow.. cheap propaganda..Where is that cheap analyst?Not even a real picture, let alone Kashmiri or Palestinian...So much for credibility.
> @Azlan Haider Its time that you stop fooling people.



STFU ........

Kashmiris are the victims of STATE TERRORISM | Facebook

Now go and decide who is lying ........



nForce said:


> One should cut his coat according to his cloth.Thats something Pakistanis in general and their leaders in particular need to understand.Pakistan didnt seem to be standing by the side of the Ukranians when Russia recently took over Crimea.Neither were they bothered about the Chechens.So, why Kashmir? The answer is simple enough.Its not because an average Pakistani like you wants freedom for Kashmir.If that had been the case then Pakistan Occupied Kashmir would have been a free country long time back.The fact is, Pakistanis want Kashmir, the land, for themselves.
> 
> So stop shedding those crocodiles tears, you people dont give a damn about how many Kashmiris die in the process.



You are an idiot who knows nothing


----------



## F.O.X

PlanetWarrior said:


> Why do you persist in classifying me as part of the "you people"? You do realise that I am an individual who is capable of reaching my own conclusions? I believe that I did point that out earlier. No soldier fights a personal battle. Soldiers are cannon fodder for any country , trained to kill and be killed. Paid civil servants with a gun. I am here to learn about the Kashmir conflict and not to pass judgment on any side. I currently live in neither Kashmir nor India and would appreciate a mature discussion on the topic if one is to be conducted


I Apologise if you felt I was singling you out , if soldiers fight each other I have respect for for them be it Indian or any one , anyone who kills civilians intentionally be it any one I despise them . 

I came to this thread merely to pay me respect for the fallen freedom fights , however some people have a habit of trolling regardless of situation .


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> @nForce : For Morons like you



Calling me names for pointing out the truth? How matured.....What are you? 14 year old something?? If you had some real guts
and if you were a respectable person, then you would have apologized first for posting wrong pictures sending grossly wrong and twisted message to the people.Instead of that, you resort to name calling...is that typical Pakistani behaviour or you consider yourself a special case?



Azlan Haider said:


> You are an idiot who knows nothing


Normally I expect an explanation, but I will excuse you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

sreekumar said:


> And who got what?Just imagine that Army Major and that jawan is now our heroes and Indian govt will give their families what they want for their future (still cant replace their losses).We are fighting for our country.And our Army do their duty very well .
> But can you think about that poor kids who lost their life for nothing?
> *Did you actually think we will leave our Kashmir due to skirmishes like this*?Take it from here that will not going to happen.
> Jammu and Kashmir is the integral part of our country.Arming and infiltrating of these poor kids with the outside help is useless.
> Our cause is legitimate .Sons of that soil Kashmiri Pandits are suffered due to these insurgents and remains as a refugees in Delhi.


And do you think we will Stop supporting them ? , it is pretty simple .. you support your cause & we support ours .. as long as we stay in that line I have no quarrels with IA . but if the same Army starts to Rape women , Kill & torture children , abduct and kill civilians then I have a problem .


----------



## danger007

nForce said:


> One should cut his coat according to his cloth.Thats something Pakistanis in general and their leaders in particular need to understand.Pakistan didnt seem to be standing by the side of the Ukranians when Russia recently took over Crimea.Neither were they bothered about the Chechens.So, why Kashmir? The answer is simple enough.Its not because an average Pakistani like you wants freedom for Kashmir.If that had been the case then Pakistan Occupied Kashmir would have been a free country long time back.The fact is, Pakistanis want Kashmir, the land, for themselves.
> 
> So stop shedding those crocodiles tears, you people dont give a damn about how many Kashmiris die in the process.


these people are good for nothing. . double standards. .. they talk like they are living in land of pure. .Lala land.. there are more freedom fighters attacking in pakistan. .. lol... training insurgents sending them into kashmir tagging them as freedom fighters. . they wanted land and resources of kashmir. . not the freedom or other shit.. just double standard ... their country itself is in mess. . but blaming others...



nForce said:


> Calling me names for pointing out the truth? How matured.....What are you? 14 year old something?? If you had some real guts
> and if you were a respectable person, then you would have apologized first for posting wrong pictures sending grossly wrong and twisted message to the people.Instead of that, you resort to name calling...is that typical Pakistani behaviour or you consider yourself a special case?
> 
> 
> Normally I expect an explanation, but I will excuse you.


Don't you get he is TT


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> Calling me names for pointing out the truth? How matured.....What are you? 14 year old something?? If you had some real guts and if you were a respectable person, then you would have apologized first for posting wrong pictures sending grossly wrong and twisted message to the people.Instead of that, you resort to name calling...is that typical Pakistani behaviour or you consider yourself a special case?



Wrong Message ???? The whole world knows that Indian Armed Forces have been Killing civilians and violating human rights for decades now ..... But then again who would call you "Indian" if you give up living in denials and delusions .......
Go and report the facebook page if you are so sure , spare us your stupid rants ...... can u ?


----------



## nForce

danger007 said:


> these people are good for nothing. . double standards. .. they talk like they are living in land of pure. .Lala land.. there are more freedom fighters attacking in pakistan. .. lol... training insurgents sending them into kashmir tagging them as freedom fighters. . they wanted land and resources of kashmir. . not the freedom or other shit.. just double standard ... their country itself is in mess. . but blaming others...



Things are simple enough..If you have the guts, if you have what it takes, you stand for what you believe in and you are not afraid of consequences then.You are not afraid to show your true colours if you are a man of honour.

These arm chair Guderians....they should not be crying out loud when a terrorist attack takes place in a Pakistani city..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

F.O.X said:


> And do you think we will Stop supporting them ? , it is pretty simple .. you support your cause & we support ours .. as long as we stay in that line I have no quarrels with IA . but if the same Army starts to Rape women , Kill & torture children , abduct and kill civilians then I have a problem .



They are Indian citizens if they have such other problems we have a Supreme Court .And if they dont have any trust in our judiciary they can go to the land of pure.But no one get anything , even a handful soil from our Kashmir.
Recently Our IA court martialled a Colonel ,huhh a senior rank officer due to this same so called Human rights .Can you imagine court martialling of a Colonel of PA for the same human rights case?.So dont talk about injustice here.
Your cause is lost.When invading Pak tribals and insurgents(in 1947 and 1989) tortured ,raped and killed Kashmiri Pandits your cause is lost.They attacked these pure Pandits in the name of religion and driven them away from their soil and so their is no 'cause' in this matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> Wrong Message ???? The whole world knows that Indian Armed Forces have been Killing civilians and violating human rights for decades now ..... But then again who would call you "Indian" if you give up living in denials and delusions .......
> Go and report the facebook page if you are so sure , spare us your stupid rants ...... can u ?



The picture that you posted was : 1. Not that of Kashmir.
2. Not even a real picture...

YES/NO....??? Dont blabber a mountain of words now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> These arm chair Guderians....they should not be crying out loud when a terrorist attack takes place in a Pakistani city..



There is a huge difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter ........ Too much for your tiny brain ...... ?



nForce said:


> The picture that you posted was : 1. Not that of Kashmir.
> 2. Not even a real picture...



The link you posted is not more "credible" than the fb page ...... One of them may be wrong ..... But the atrocities committed by IA are hundred times worse than any pic can ever show ...... So it doesn`t matter anyways ...


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> There is a huge difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter ........ Too much for your tiny brain ...... ?


The ones that you call freedom fighter... they have numerous records of bombing market places and killing innocent civilians..didn't you know that genius?Is it called fighting for freedom in your book? Voila!! TTP is an organization of freedom fighters then!!...

And yes.. I asked a direct question in my previous post.I expect a direct answer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> The ones that you call freedom fighter... they have numerous records of bombing market places and killing innocent civilians..didn't you know that genius?Is it called fighting for freedom in your book? Voila!! TTP is an organization of freedom fighters then!!...



Yes ........ Indian .. Denial ..... Denial ....... Indian ....... I can understand , its not your fault , you guys are brainwashed


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> Yes ........ Indian .. Denial ..... Denial ....... Indian ....... I can understand , its not your fault , you guys are brainwashed



I had to say this to another poor soul in this thread only..being rhetorical is the first and the most obvious sign of denial.

Also, is running away from reality a Pakistani thing?? You posted doctored pictures to malign Indian Army, accept it or not? Who is in denial now?? Me ??


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> I had to say this to another poor soul in this thread only..being rhetorical is the first and the most obvious sign of denial.
> 
> Also, is running away from reality a Pakistani thing?? You posted doctored pictures to malign Indian Army, accept it or not?



^^ A typical Indian ....... Read post # 109 again ...... May be 2,3 times ...... I don`t need to "Malign" an Army already notorious for human right abuses , around the world ........ And stop wasting my time now .....


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> ^^ A typical Indian ....... Read post # 109 again ...... May be 2,3 times ...... I don`t need to "Malign" an Army already notorious for human right abuses , around the world ........ And stop wasting my time now .....


You posted doctored images Mr. Analyst.. yes/no ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> Wrong Message ???? The whole world knows that Indian Armed Forces have been Killing civilians and violating human rights for decades now ..... But then again who would call you "Indian" if you give up living in denials and delusions .......
> Go and report the facebook page if you are so sure , spare us your stupid rants ...... can u ?


you should be the last person who talk about human right... land of pure ... pakistan. .. stop preaching us.. look at the mess in your country. .. whole world knows who got terrorists camps.. and brainwashed terrorists sympathisers. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

nForce said:


> You posted doctored images Mr. Analyst.. yes/no ??



I have answered that already .... High on drugs ?? ya IQ itna hi hai jinab ka ?


----------



## nForce

Azlan Haider said:


> I have answered that already .... High on drugs ?? ya IQ itna hi hai jinab ka ?



Quote me a direct answer to a direct question please? again.. yes/ no ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

nForce said:


> The picture that you posted was : 1. Not that of Kashmir.
> 2. Not even a real picture...
> 
> YES/NO....??? Dont blabber a mountain of words now....





Azlan Haider said:


> Yes ........ Indian .. Denial ..... Denial ....... Indian ....... I can understand , its not your fault , you guys are brainwashed


lol.. and you are TT analyst.... omg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

F.O.X said:


> Of course they(freedom Fighters) took some Dogs with them ... they will be dropping them at Hell on their way to heaven .



You mean like freedom fighters of TTP dispatched Pakistani pigs to hell while practicing soccer skills.

You should supply jawans to TTP so that they could qualify for Soccer world cup on Pakistan's behalf.





Azlan Haider said:


> Kashmiris don`t call IA "Dogs" for no reason , Here is what they do :




Brought to theaters near you by pallywood production.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

When corpses are dumped in the Ganges, do they float to heaven.

Rare Scene: Indians dump dead body in river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

nForce said:


> Quote me a direct answer to a direct question please? again.. yes/ no ??


he can't. . and he will not. .. you can't argue with brainwashed poop head


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> you should be the last person who talk about human right... land of pure ... pakistan. .. stop preaching us.. look at the mess in your country. .. whole world knows who got terrorists camps.. and brainwashed terrorists sympathisers. ..





danger007 said:


> lol.. and you are TT analyst.... omg





anonymus said:


> Brought to theaters near you by pallywood production.



And Here come a few more denialistan trolls ........


----------



## Windjammer

anonymus said:


> You mean like freedom fighters of TTP dispatched Pakistani pigs to hell while practicing soccer skills.
> 
> You should supply jawans to TTP so that they could qualify for Soccer world cup on Pakistan's behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to theaters near you by pallywood production.



I usualy avoid these kind of threads but since you people tend to bring Indian table manners to the forum.....suffice to add that the only thing doesn't go hungry in India are the Dogs.....and it gives a whole new meaning to Dog eats Dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> And Here come a few more denialistan trolls ........


you are officer in charge for trolls... I don't care what you think because you are terrorists sympathiser..rest doesn't matters. .


----------



## danger007

Windjammer said:


> I usualy avoid these kind of threads but since you people tend to bring Indian table manners to the forum.....suffice to add that the only thing doesn't go hungry in India are the Dogs.....and it gives a whole new meaning to Dog eats Dog.


I don't like to reply any dooog....unless I been forced.... 


what were you saying...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

anonymus said:


> Abe chuttiye,
> 
> Teri taraf se lonogon ne galli galoch suru kara tha.
> 
> I quoted the post of a think tank verbatim ( just changed characters ).


Chal barwey,...you people turn every thread into a slum dog street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

anonymus said:


> Abe chuttiye,
> 
> Teri taraf se lonogon ne galli galoch suru kara tha.
> 
> I quoted the post of a think tank verbatim ( just changed characters ).


What language is this?  Delete this stuff. Only humans can be reformed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Azlan Haider said:


> And Here come a few more denialistan trolls ........




Ha Ha Ha Ha

Here is the original pallywood production from which many of your propaganda poster is derived.













​


Roybot said:


> I think its quite pathetic. All this propaganda work undermines the genuine struggle of the Palestinians (If there is such a thing).
> 
> Here's another one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the brutal Zionists. Shock horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Brought to you by Pallywood.




Pallywood: Debunking Palestinean Lies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

RIP the braveheart.


----------



## Areesh

kurup said:


> You must be talking about BLA or TTP .



No we are talking mukti bahni of Kashmir



Windjammer said:


> Goes a long way to put a lid on the nonsense that those fighting in IOK are Pakistani Nationals.



Would post pictures of militants funeral and burial soon. Bering attended by hundreds of Kashmiris. Watch this space for further details.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

anonymus said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Here is the original pallywood production from which many of your propaganda poster is derived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Pallywood: Debunking Palestinean Lies


that is big slap... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Rest in peace...


----------



## Areesh

@Windjammer 

As I was saying. Funeral of one of the militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

anonymus said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Here is the original pallywood production from which many of your propaganda poster is derived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Pallywood: Debunking Palestinean Lies





danger007 said:


> that is big slap... lol




Why act retarded always ??
Read previous posts .... This has been answered already


And Here is what really is a *big slap* :


"As the conflict in Kashmir enters its fourth year, central and state authorities have done little to stop the widespread practice of rape of innocent women by Indian security forces in Kashmir. Indeed, when confronted with the evidence of rape, time and again the authorities have attempted to impugn the integrity of the witnesses, discredit the testimony of physicians or simply deny the charges everything except order a full inquiry and prosecute those responsible for rape".
(Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)

"Since January 1990, rape by Indian occupation forces has become more frequent. Rape most often occurs during crackdowns, cordon and search operations during which men are held for identification in parks or schoolyards while security forces search their homes. In raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community." ('Pain in Kashmir: A Crime of War' issued jointly by Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)

"By beginning TV cameras and prohibiting the presence in Kashmir of the International Red Cross and of human rights organization, the Indian authorities have tried to keep Kashmir out of the news." (`Kashmiri crisis at the flash point', The Washington Times, by columnist Cord Meyer, April 23, 1993)

"Despite pressure from League of Human Rights and other humanitarian organizations the Indian forces have not desisted from using torture and sequestration of political opponents and using methods that defy imagination." (Le Quotidien de Paris, September 05, 1992)

"The most common torture methods are severe beatings, sometimes while the victim is hung upside down, and electric shocks. People have also been crushed with heavy rollers, burned, stabbed with sharp instruments, and had objects such as chilies or thick sticks forced into their rectums. Sexual mutilation has been reported".
(Amnesty International, March 1992)

"Widespread human rights violations in the state since January 1990 have been attributed to the (Kashmir) Indian army, and the Paramilitary Border Security Force and Central Reserve Police Force." (Amnesty International, March 1992)

"The term "rape of Kashmir", is no exaggeration. India's Hindu and Sikh forces have adopted a concerted policy of raping Muslim women which is designed to break the will of the Kashmiri resistance... The world community should immediately bring political and economic pressure on India to stop behaving like a Mongol." (Eric Margolis, Sunday Sun, April 12, 1992)

"The worst outrages by the CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) have been frequent gang rapes of all women in Muslim villages, followed by the execution of the men". (Eric Margolis, The Ottawa Citizen, December 8, 1991)

"While army troops dragged men from their homes for questioning in the border town of Kunan Pushpura, scores of women say they were raped by soldiers....a pregnant Kashmiri woman, who was raped and kicked, gave birth to a son with a broken arm." (Melinda Liuin, Newsweek, June 24, 1991) [Anthony Wood and Ron MaCullagh of the Sunday Observer (June 02, 1992)

estimated that over 500 Indian army men were involved in this orgy of rape and plunder in Kunan Pushpura Kashmir.]

"The security forces have entered hospitals, beaten patients, hit doctors, entered operating theaters, smashed instruments.
Ambulances have been attacked, curfew passes are confiscated." (Asia Watch, May 1991)

"Sexual molestation, beatings, threats of violence, and electric shock are the most common forms of torture in Kashmir.” (Asia Watch, May 1991)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Last 23 years have witnessed a rapid rise in human rights violations in Kashmir. The Indian security forces disregarding any fear of international criticism continue to practice their barbaric methods despite the fact that many human rights groups have consistently took notice of these despicable acts. Mary Robinson, United Nations high commissioner for human rights, during her recent visit to Pakistan, described human rights violations in Indian occupied Kashmir as "serious". The US State Department in its annual report on human rights for the year 2001 also expressed somewhat similar views. The report stressed that the Indian security force continued to commit human rights abuses in Kashmir including killing of civilians, excessive use of force, extra-judicial killings, torture and rape. (source: INSPAD)

Most regional sources indicate that more than 93,000 Kashmiris have already sacrificed their lives in pursuit of freedom from Indian rule. Over 102,000 houses and shops have been either burnt or looted. More than 100,000 children have been orphaned and roughly 10,350 women have so far been molested. It is indeed difficult to calculate that how many Kashmiris are missing or hiding but rough estimates put the figure to over 100,000. These figures by themselves paint a horrible picture in Kashmir. (Source: Kashmir Media Service-KMS)



And the persecution is still continuing at an ever-increasing rate. In a land where even gatherings of more than four persons is prohibited, everyday is a nightmare; every place is a holocaust. Every family has suffered in one way or another. (Source: Asia Watch)


BUT INDIANS LOVE TO LIVE IN DENIAL ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

PlanetWarrior said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. There are tons of them resting in peace whilst you sit in the comfort of wherever you are clapping for them. Make no mistake, I ain't justifying any act of India here. What disgusts me is the fact that somewhere, some dadda gave these youngsters guns and sent them into a battle knowing that they would never come out alive. And you like that dadda scream "RIP", "Allah Akhbar" and whatever else it is which gives you the need to satisfy yourself that Muslim Kashmir should be part of Muslim Pakistan or whatever self glory it is which gives you a high. All this whilst the families of these youngsters and the soldiers killed in action will be trying to put their lives back together again. I would certainly have more respect for the Jihad or whatever movement of Kashmir it is which sent in these kids if they gathered a large force, headed by their "brave" handlers and commanders and moved into Kashmir to take on the IA head on. Sending in one or two or a few kids to be mowed down in my view is nothing but cowardice and you praising that cowardice shows the calibre of your character



You bhartis' beloved marathas used the same tactics against Mughal forces that Kashmiris are using today against IA but you glorify the former and condemn the Kashmiris? Double standards. 



PlanetWarrior said:


> This is not a war. It is sending in youngsters to be killed for a failed cause. That is simply my point. Do you really believe that India will withdraw from Kashmir because an army major and one or two soldiers were killed ? If not, then what exactly is th purpose of sending in these kids to be killed ? The view I hold by the way is that the Kashmir issue should be resolved by all stakeholders via dialogue.



A cause is only failed once you give up on it. No India will not leave so Kashmiris will just have to keep dispatching Indian soldiers to Jahannum.



Contrarian said:


> Terrorists dispatched to hell today.
> A good job done by the Army.
> 
> The shaheed major and jawan will have a place in heaven and our hearts.



No place in heaven for a *Mukund Vardharajan, *maybe reincarnation as a literal dog this time around. That way the "IA dogs" written all over Kashmir will make even more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

anonymus said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Here is the original pallywood production from which many of your propaganda poster is derived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Pallywood: Debunking Palestinean Lies



@Azlan Haider shame on you for using propaganda items.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

So mujahideen strike again


----------



## A1Kaid

These militants (Kashmiri freedom fighters) really need to improve their armed combat skills they are no where near as effective as other insurgencies, and them being in small numbers should work to their advantage. Although killing a Major is a high value target, but these kinds of strikes often come at high casualties for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Indian Occupier Terrorists should get lost of IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir.

Where are international organizations? Why are they all silent? Where is UN, Human Right Activists, etc etc? Why are they all blind?


----------



## PoKeMon

American Pakistani said:


> Indian Occupier Terrorists should get lost of IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir.
> 
> *Where are international organizations? Why are they all silent? Where is UN, Human Right Activists, etc etc? Why are they all blind?*



Read Shimla accord.


----------



## Hakan

Pakistanisage said:


> RIP......


0 


Talon said:


> RIP


2 


Something is not right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

He should not have joined such Indian Army.


----------



## PoKeMon

Kaan said:


> 0
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Something is not right here.



Its perfectly normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

@Kaan @Azlan Haider @Pakistanisage 

Guyz, For past 10 pages I have seen some very senior members rejoicing the death of a soldier in the name of Kashmir and all. How many negative ratings have u guyz given and to who all?

U can fuckin ban me like everytym but I wont refrain from pointing out hypocricy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

WAR-rior said:


> @Kaan @Azlan Haider @Pakistanisage
> 
> Guyz, For past 10 pages I have seen some very senior members rejoicing the death of a soldier in the name of Kashmir and all. How many negative ratings have u guyz given and to who all?
> 
> U can fuckin ban me like everytym but I wont refrain from pointing out hypocricy.


bro. I didnt even read through the thread. Unfortunately for you I saw yours.

This is the 2nd negative I gave but seeing that you received several after mine I will remove it because I dont think its fair to recieve multiple ones.


----------



## WAR-rior

Kaan said:


> bro. I didnt even read through the thread. Unfortunately for you I saw yours.
> 
> This is the 2nd negative I gave but seeing that you received several after mine I will remove it because I dont think many negatives are fair


And thats exactly how you decide ur negative ratings. How responsible. I always had a great sense of respect for Mods here only coz of their rational attitude. Recently, my views are surely changing.

Its natural that every reaction is coz of some action.

This thread itself was opened to brag about the greatness of mujahideens and THE SOLDIER GETTING JAHANNUM. 

As a sane Mod, u shud have caught the intent of this thread beforehand. A typical thread to insult a soldier and u expect rosy words from us?


----------



## M. Sarmad

IND_PAK said:


> @Azlan Haider shame on you for using propaganda items.



Not my fault , I posted the page link as well ....Now if these images are not genuine , You can report the page

And would any Indian care to respond to post # 144 ??




WAR-rior said:


> And thats exactly how you decide ur negative ratings. How responsible. I always had a great sense of respect for Mods here only coz of their rational attitude. Recently, my views are surely changing.
> 
> Its natural that every reaction is coz of some action.
> 
> This thread itself was opened to brag about the greatness of mujahideens and THE SOLDIER GETTING JAHANNUM.
> 
> As a sane Mod, u shud have caught the intent of this thread beforehand. A typical thread to insult a soldier and u expect rosy words from us?



Relax my friend ..... The Kashmiri freedom fighters are not terrorists , and it escalated because your country mates used words like "Dogs and Pigs" for "Soldiers of Allah" ... You need to understand that as well


----------



## Hakan

WAR-rior said:


> And thats exactly how you decide ur negative ratings. How responsible. I always had a great sense of respect for Mods here only coz of their rational attitude. Recently, my views are surely changing.
> 
> Its natural that every reaction is coz of some action.
> 
> This thread itself was opened to brag about the greatness of mujahideens and THE SOLDIER GETTING JAHANNUM.
> 
> As a sane Mod, u shud have caught the intent of this thread beforehand. A typical thread to insult a soldier and u expect rosy words from us?


I cant moderate this section.


----------



## PoKeMon

Azlan Haider said:


> Not my fault , I posted the page link as well ....Now if these images are not genuine , You can report the page



When you post something in support of your argument, the onus lies on you to verify its veracity.



> And would any Indian care to respond to post # 144 ??



And more than 100 of armymen accused of rights violation have been punished.

Kashmir is not normal so do Balochistan and these forces do go beyond civil lines in getting their task done.

The similar reports I can quote for balochistan as well but then it will hold no purpose.

The way these separatists are crying, the pandits who were scared away from their own home cried even badly.

No purpose in selectively picking your line of argument.



> Relax my friend ..... The Kashmiri freedom fighters are not terrorists , and it escalated because your country mates used words like "Dogs and Pigs" for "Soldiers of Allah" ... You need to understand that as well



When did Allah recruited these soldiers. I also want to know when Allah appointed TTP and Taliban as Islam care taker?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Azlan Haider said:


> Not my fault , I posted the page link as well ....Now if these images are not genuine , You can report the page
> 
> And would any Indian care to respond to post # 144 ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax my friend ..... The Kashmiri freedom fighters are not terrorists , and it escalated because your country mates used words like "Dogs and Pigs" for "Soldiers of Allah" ... You need to understand that as well


So u mean, a Soldier of a proffesional Army shud be compared with Terrorists or for u Insurgents?

How if I compare Pakistani Army with our Naxalites? 

The point is simple. My countrymen called those names to the mujahideens and not Pak Army so why was an Indian soldier used for rebutting? Bottomline is, U guyz simply give negative rating on basis of Flags rather than only content. Atleast, thats what is evident over the tym I spent here.



Kaan said:


> I cant moderate this section.


Well thats a different issue. U need to understand that negative ratings is a special privelege given to special members and hence it shud be used with responsibility and caution. 

It was laughable when u said, U dint go thru the thread but directly came across my post and hence exercised ur power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

@WAR-rior, Did you report the post you found derogatory? If a member is using abusive language that doesn't mean other members get a license to go abusive automatically. I have deleted many reported posts on this thread and issued warning to the posters.

I am reverting negative ratings given to you - hope you'll report the profaner instead of taking on to him personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

WAR-rior said:


> It was laughable when u said, U dint go thru the thread but directly came across my post and hence exercised ur power.


The reason why I didn't go through the thread is because it looked like another one of those R.I.P threads. You should be happy that I removed your negative but instead your attacking me.


----------



## M. Sarmad

IND_PAK said:


> And more than 100 of armymen accused of rights violation has been punished.
> Kashmir is not normal so do Balochistan and these forces do go beyond civil lines in getting their task done.
> The similar reports I can quote for balochistan as well but then it will hold no purpose.
> The way these separatists are crying, the pandits who were scared away from their own home cried even badly.
> No purpose in selectively picking your line of argument.



Kashmir is a UN recognized disputed territory , So your "Balochistan" argument is invalid ...At max , Balochistan insurgency can be compared to naxalite insurgency 

A hundred men "accused" for a hundred thousand murders , thousands of abductions , countless rapes etc. ??? How much sense does that make now ?

IA has been seriously violating human rights in Kashmir for decades now (this too is an internationally recognized fact)

And when Kashmiris fight against oppression , they are "terrorists"

Hypocrisy ?? or hatred for Muslims??



IND_PAK said:


> When did Allah recruited these soldiers. I also want to know when Allah appointed TTP and Taliban as Islam care taker?



Any Muslim fighting against Non Muslim oppressors , is a soldier of Allah .... This is a religious belief that you wont ever be able to understand



WAR-rior said:


> How if I compare Pakistani Army with our Naxalites?



What are you trying to say ?


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> @WAR-rior, Did you report the post you found derogatory? If a member is using abusive language that doesn't mean other members get a license to go abusive automatically. I have deleted many reported posts on this thread and issued warning to the posters.
> 
> I am reverting negative ratings given to you - hope you'll report the profaner instead of taking on to him personally.


Emmie Bro, U are very rite bout the rights I need to exercise. Its just that, 10 pages and no action generate a feeling of bias. But maybe I was wrong. Mods in general are not biased here. Will take care.



Kaan said:


> The reason why I didn't go through the thread is because it looked like another one of those R.I.P threads. You should be happy that I removed your negative but instead your attacking me.


Ha Ha. CMon Dude. I will never attack anyone for no reason. But again, alls well that ends well. I am happy that Mods here cared to have a conversation with me unlike before and hence, the things get sorted out. Communication is the best way. I appologise if u felt me attacking u. Own ur responsibilities and keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Azlan Haider said:


> Kashmir is a UN recognized disputed territory , So your "Balochistan" argument is invalid ...At max , Balochistan insurgency can be compared to naxalite insurgency



Naxalite isn't an Insurgency they are just present day version of sholay style dacoits of 50s an 60s era just under a different nametag.



Azlan Haider said:


> IA has been seriously violating human rights in
> Kashmir for decades now (this too is an
> internationally recognized fact)



Blame even Pakistan for that if your country hadn't started and supported this insurgency we would had to respond with military operation. And whenever military operation takes place HR violations are bound to happen thats the case with all armies in the world IA is no exception. Before your country started this insurgency Kashmir even though disputed territory was peaceful and everyday life was normal, tourism was booming, it was most preferred location of film making in India economically prosperous everything was great until the arrival of these soldiers of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Android said:


> *Naxalite isn't an Insurgency* they are just present day version of sholay style dacoits of 50s an 60s era just under a different nametag



Yet another "Denial" ..............




Android said:


> Blame even Pakistan for that if your country hadn't started and supported this insurgency we would had to respond with military operation. And whenever military operation takes place HR violations are bound to happen thats the case with all armies in the world IA is no exception. Before your country started this insurgency Kashmir even though disputed territory was peaceful and everyday life was normal, tourism was booming, it was most preferred location of film making in India economically prosperous everything was great until the arrival of these soldiers of Allah.



I know Indians have a habit of blaming everything on Pakistan ... Nothing new

And the three soldiers who got martyred were local Kashmiri freedom fighters , Not some Pakistani/foreign nationals ....


----------



## WAR-rior

Azlan Haider said:


> Yet another "Denial" ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Indians have a habit of blaming everything on Pakistan ... Nothing new
> 
> And the three soldiers who got martyred were local Kashmiri freedom fighters , Not some Pakistani/foreign nationals ....


What Denial? Do u really think Nazalittes are out there wanting a seperate country away frm India? My future talks will be dependent on ur this reply.


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> Why act retarded always ??
> Read previous posts .... This has been answered already
> 
> 
> And Here is what really is a *big slap* :
> 
> 
> "As the conflict in Kashmir enters its fourth year, central and state authorities have done little to stop the widespread practice of rape of innocent women by Indian security forces in Kashmir. Indeed, when confronted with the evidence of rape, time and again the authorities have attempted to impugn the integrity of the witnesses, discredit the testimony of physicians or simply deny the charges everything except order a full inquiry and prosecute those responsible for rape".
> (Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)
> 
> "Since January 1990, rape by Indian occupation forces has become more frequent. Rape most often occurs during crackdowns, cordon and search operations during which men are held for identification in parks or schoolyards while security forces search their homes. In raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community." ('Pain in Kashmir: A Crime of War' issued jointly by Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)
> 
> "By beginning TV cameras and prohibiting the presence in Kashmir of the International Red Cross and of human rights organization, the Indian authorities have tried to keep Kashmir out of the news." (`Kashmiri crisis at the flash point', The Washington Times, by columnist Cord Meyer, April 23, 1993)
> 
> "Despite pressure from League of Human Rights and other humanitarian organizations the Indian forces have not desisted from using torture and sequestration of political opponents and using methods that defy imagination." (Le Quotidien de Paris, September 05, 1992)
> 
> "The most common torture methods are severe beatings, sometimes while the victim is hung upside down, and electric shocks. People have also been crushed with heavy rollers, burned, stabbed with sharp instruments, and had objects such as chilies or thick sticks forced into their rectums. Sexual mutilation has been reported".
> (Amnesty International, March 1992)
> 
> "Widespread human rights violations in the state since January 1990 have been attributed to the (Kashmir) Indian army, and the Paramilitary Border Security Force and Central Reserve Police Force." (Amnesty International, March 1992)
> 
> "The term "rape of Kashmir", is no exaggeration. India's Hindu and Sikh forces have adopted a concerted policy of raping Muslim women which is designed to break the will of the Kashmiri resistance... The world community should immediately bring political and economic pressure on India to stop behaving like a Mongol." (Eric Margolis, Sunday Sun, April 12, 1992)
> 
> "The worst outrages by the CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) have been frequent gang rapes of all women in Muslim villages, followed by the execution of the men". (Eric Margolis, The Ottawa Citizen, December 8, 1991)
> 
> "While army troops dragged men from their homes for questioning in the border town of Kunan Pushpura, scores of women say they were raped by soldiers....a pregnant Kashmiri woman, who was raped and kicked, gave birth to a son with a broken arm." (Melinda Liuin, Newsweek, June 24, 1991) [Anthony Wood and Ron MaCullagh of the Sunday Observer (June 02, 1992)
> 
> estimated that over 500 Indian army men were involved in this orgy of rape and plunder in Kunan Pushpura Kashmir.]
> 
> "The security forces have entered hospitals, beaten patients, hit doctors, entered operating theaters, smashed instruments.
> Ambulances have been attacked, curfew passes are confiscated." (Asia Watch, May 1991)
> 
> "Sexual molestation, beatings, threats of violence, and electric shock are the most common forms of torture in Kashmir.” (Asia Watch, May 1991)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Last 23 years have witnessed a rapid rise in human rights violations in Kashmir. The Indian security forces disregarding any fear of international criticism continue to practice their barbaric methods despite the fact that many human rights groups have consistently took notice of these despicable acts. Mary Robinson, United Nations high commissioner for human rights, during her recent visit to Pakistan, described human rights violations in Indian occupied Kashmir as "serious". The US State Department in its annual report on human rights for the year 2001 also expressed somewhat similar views. The report stressed that the Indian security force continued to commit human rights abuses in Kashmir including killing of civilians, excessive use of force, extra-judicial killings, torture and rape. (source: INSPAD)
> 
> Most regional sources indicate that more than 93,000 Kashmiris have already sacrificed their lives in pursuit of freedom from Indian rule. Over 102,000 houses and shops have been either burnt or looted. More than 100,000 children have been orphaned and roughly 10,350 women have so far been molested. It is indeed difficult to calculate that how many Kashmiris are missing or hiding but rough estimates put the figure to over 100,000. These figures by themselves paint a horrible picture in Kashmir. (Source: Kashmir Media Service-KMS)
> 
> 
> 
> And the persecution is still continuing at an ever-increasing rate. In a land where even gatherings of more than four persons is prohibited, everyday is a nightmare; every place is a holocaust. Every family has suffered in one way or another. (Source: Asia Watch)
> 
> 
> BUT INDIANS LOVE TO LIVE IN DENIAL ..........


you live in Lala land. .. lol....still he gave big slap... to the trolls like you...



AUz said:


> He should not have joined such Indian Army.


by your logic.. PA should have felt same when US attacked .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Areesh said:


> No we are talking mukti bahni of Kashmir



whatever ...


----------



## Roybot

I am proud my son died for the country, father of Major Mukund Vardarajan says - The Times of India

CHENNAI: "He was crazy about being in the Army and fighting from when he was 3. I have lost my son but I am proud he lay down his life for the country," said a composed R Varadarajan, father of Major Mukund Vardarajan who died fighting militants in Shopian district of South Kashmir on Friday.

According to news reports, Mukund was injured in an encounter in the Karew area of Shopian and died on way to an Army Hospital. Three terrorists were killed in the operation. Mukund, whose parent regiment is 22 Rajputana Regiment, was posted to 44 Rashtriya Rifles, a year ago.

Talking to TOI at his modest flat in Professor Colony at Selaiyur near Tambaram, Varadarajan, a retired bank officer, said Mukund had called them on Saturday last, his birthday. "After we wished him, he told us he was busy with election-related work and that he would call again later," said his mother Geetha, fighting back tears.

Mukund's wife Indhu Rebecca Verghese and their three-year-old daughter Arsheya are coming to Chennai from Bangalore. Mukund, studied at Sri Sankara Vidyalaya Matriculation Higher Sec. School in Tambaram, and did a master's in journalism at Madras Christian College before graduating from the Officers Training Academy, said Varadarajan. His sister Nithya said, "He was the youngest brother and my sister Swetha and I were always protective about him."

Mukund's Facebook page received numerous tributes. Autorickshaw drivers in Selaiyur and surrounding areas said they would stay off the roads on Sunday as a market of respect for their 'hero'. Kumar, a policeman attached to the Selaiyur station, said, "My friends and I printed posters paying homage to him.''


*RIP, you are a hero to 1.2 Billion people.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

RIP Major and Jawans~ Heroes of motherland! The major belongs to nearest area where I reside, and the mood is very sombre around here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

AUz said:


> He should not have joined such Indian Army.



If we have opportunity we will also join our Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> @Windjammer
> 
> As I was saying. Funeral of one of the militants.
> 
> View attachment 26078



@Areesh. Damn, the Indian Army must be pretty incompetent if so many Pakistani Nationals managed to cross into IOK to attend their country fellow's funeral.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

WAR-rior said:


> *What Denial?* Do u really think Nazalittes are out there wanting a seperate country away frm India? My future talks will be dependent on ur this reply.



Naxalite–Maoist insurgency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the denial :


> *Naxalite isn't an Insurgency*



The naxalite insurgency in India is comparable to Balochistan insurgency in Pakistan , A number of factors are common ... But the area affected and the threat imposed by Naxalite insurgency to India is much greater comparatively ........... But that is not the topic here ....... Here we are discussing "*Indian state terrorism in Kashmir"*




danger007 said:


> *you live in Lala land*. .. lol....still he gave big slap... to the trolls like you...



I quoted what the whole world says , and your answer is "you live in la la land" !!!
Yet another "Denial" by another Indian .....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> No we are talking mukti bahni of Kashmir



You mean someone like Mast Gul and Asmatullah Shaheen Bhittani of TTP who were drawn from the so called Mukti Bahini of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

South Asian News Agency | Indian army Major killed, three youth martyred in IOK

SRINAGAR, (SANA): At least two Indian army men including a Major have been killed while three youth were martyred in a clash between Indian troops and Mujahideen in Shopian district.

The clash took place in Karewa Manloo area of the district in which the troops also destroyed a residential house with mortar shelling. One more trooper received injuries during the clash.

*People staged demonstrations at several places in Shopian and Pulwama districts against the killing of youth. They raised high-pitched anti-India and pro-liberation slogans. Indian police and troops resorted to brute force to disperse the protesters.*

Complete shutdown was observed in Pulwama town against arrest of several youth by Indian police during nocturnal raids. Senior leader of Hurriyet Conference, Shabbir Ahmed Shah, in a statement in Srinagar paid glowing tributes to the martyred youth. He said that the Kashmiri martyrs’ sacrifices, which had centre-staged the Kashmir dispute at the global level, would not be allowed to go waste.

The veteran Hurriyat leader, Syed Ali Geelani and the APHC spokesman in their statements in Srinagar expressed serious concern over the crackdown launched by the occupation authorities against Hurriyet leaders and activists across the territory following peoples’ total boycott of sham polls in South Kashmir.

*APHC leaders, Zafar Akbar Butt and Javed Ahmad Mir, addressing a gathering in Shuhama Chiterhama area of Ganderbal also paid homage to the martyrs. They said that permanent peace in South Asia was not possible without resolving the Kashmir dispute in accordance with the Kashmiris’ aspirations.*


----------



## rockstarIN

Isn't the same terrorists who killed 2-3 locals few days back?


----------



## M. Sarmad

rockstarIN said:


> Isn't the same terrorists who killed 2-3 locals few days back?



Yeah , the same state sponsored terrorists who killed more than 93,000 Kashmiris , Destroyed over 102,000 houses and shops , and raped thousands of women ....


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> Naxalite–Maoist insurgency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the denial :
> 
> 
> The naxalite insurgency in India is comparable to Balochistan insurgency in Pakistan , A number of factors are common ... But the area affected and the threat imposed by Naxalite insurgency to India is much greater comparatively ........... But that is not the topic here ....... Here we are discussing "*Indian state terrorism in Kashmir"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted what the whole world says , and your answer is "you live in la la land" !!!
> Yet another "Denial" by another Indian .....??


hahaha try hard you brainwashed kid.. I don't give fook to your ranting. .. b@$tard terrorists get killed. .. we should slaughter them... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> hahaha try hard you brainwashed kid.. I don't give fook to your ranting. .. *b@$tard terrorists* get killed. .. we should slaughter them... lol



you mean IA ?? They are the ones involved in state terrorism ... And yeah they get killed like ............


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> you mean IA ?? They are the ones involved in state terrorism ... And yeah they get killed like ............





Azlan Haider said:


> you mean IA ?? They are the ones involved in state terrorism ... And yeah they get killed like ............


I mean PA.... who arranged luxury home for Osama.... such a impotent force couldn't save orion from freedom fighters... IA showed mercy on them in Kargil. .. hahaha....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Azlan Haider said:


> Kashmir is a UN recognized disputed territory , So your "Balochistan" argument is invalid ...At max , Balochistan insurgency can be compared to naxalite insurgency



Naxalites aren't fighting to carve out a nation out of India but they are communist insurgents who are against the democratic system of India and I can't understand how you find it related to Balochistan. Baloch insurgency was a reaction to the conquest of State of Kalat in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

The last of their resistance, wont be lasting much.

Peace will prevail in the valley and they will progress and participate towards the prosperity of the nation.

The ones who gets happiness seeing death of generals can have their last period of happiness over it.

Soon their mind will be occupied by other greater issues of similar nature @ home itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> I mean PA.... who arranged luxury home for Osama.... such a impotent force couldn't save orion from freedom fighters... IA showed mercy on them in Kargil. .. hahaha....



This thread is about "b@stards" killed in kashmir .. so stick to the topic


----------



## majesticpankaj

Azlan Haider said:


> This thread is about "b@stards" killed in kashmir .. so stick to the topic



to whom are you calling bastards ?


----------



## M. Sarmad

INDIC said:


> Naxalites aren't fighting to carve out a nation out of India but they are communist insurgents who are against the democratic system of India and I can't understand how you find it related to Balochistan. Baloch insurgency was a reaction to the conquest of State of Kalat in 1948.



Open a new thread for and we may discuss it , this thread is about "Indian state terrorism in Kashmir"



SpArK said:


> The last of their resistance, wont be lasting much.
> 
> Peace will prevail in the valley and they will progress and participate towards the prosperity of the nation.
> 
> The ones who gets happiness seeing death of generals can have their last period of happiness over it.
> 
> Soon their mind will be occupied by other greater issues of similar nature @ home itself.



Wet Dreams !!


----------



## Donatello

WAR-rior said:


> @Kaan @Azlan Haider @Pakistanisage
> 
> Guyz, For past 10 pages I have seen some very senior members rejoicing the death of a soldier in the name of Kashmir and all. How many negative ratings have u guyz given and to who all?
> 
> U can fuckin ban me like everytym but I wont refrain from pointing out hypocricy.



Go cry on your Bharat Ronashak ! No one gives a damn.



danger007 said:


> some one burning.. yup I am saying.. those terrorists b@$ tard trained **** army camps killed... IA should kill the terrorists sympathisers too....



Apparently those same freedom fighters killed you army men. What kind Pathetic analysis do you have to do?


----------



## INDIC

Azlan Haider said:


> Open a new thread for and we may discuss it , this thread is about *"Indian state terrorism in Kashmir"*



This term sounds gibberish.  Anyway, I put my comment time to time, no need to open a new thread.


----------



## danger007

majesticpankaj said:


> to whom are you calling bastards ?


he is referring the terrorists and terrorists sympathisers. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> he is referring the terrorists and terrorists sympathisers. .



Exactly 



INDIC said:


> This term sounds gibberish.



Another Indian in "Denial Phase" !!


----------



## danger007

Donatello said:


> Go cry on your Bharat Ronashak ! No one gives a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently those same freedom fighters killed you army men. What kind Pathetic analysis do you have to do?


freedom fighters my @$$... they are terrorists .. must be killed... hats off to the brave major... and other soldiers. .. you are crying because IA eliminating pak sponsored infiltrators in kashmir. .. Kashmir is integral part of India and it will remain. .



Azlan Haider said:


> Exactly


I know buddy ... you are one sympathiser.. and those 3 killed by IA are terrorists. .. happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

IA will keep on sending this pigs to meet 72 virigin men...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> I know buddy ... you are one sympathiser.. and those 3 killed by IA are terrorists. .. happy



You are sympathizing with the terrorists who killed 93000 Kashmiris ... and that makes you ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

majesticpankaj said:


> IA will keep on sending this pigs to meet 72 virigin men...


 then there will be no virginity. lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.


WoW!



Azlan Haider said:


> RIP Brave Kashmiri Freedom Fighters !!
> Abdul Haq of Arwani , Asif Wani of Drubgam and Shabir Gorsi of Rajouri.



You keep sending them, brave sons of our soil will help them to their conclusion even at the peril of their own lives.... every time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

sandy_3126 said:


> You keep sending them, brave sons of our soil will help them to their conclusion even at the peril of their own lives.... every time!



We didn`t send anyone . And you are the first Indian who is honest enough to admit that Kashmiris are not the sons of your(Indian) soil ...


----------



## danger007

sandy_3126 said:


> WoW!
> 
> 
> 
> You keep sending them, brave sons of our soil will help them to their conclusion even at the peril of their own lives.... every time!


beware he will give you negative rating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

There are more than 50,000 Kashmiri youth serving in Kashmir Police. Much more than few hundred terrorists. Enough says! Lols


----------



## Screambowl

RIP to the fallens on both side. Pakistan should understand that they cannot over take India in any kind of conventional battle as the retaliation will be gruesome.


----------



## rockstarIN

Azlan Haider said:


> Yeah , the same state sponsored terrorists who killed more than 93,000 Kashmiris , Destroyed over 102,000 houses and shops , and raped thousands of women ....



Go spam some where else.

Sarpanch shot dead by militants in Kashmir - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> You mean someone like Mast Gul and Asmatullah Shaheen Bhittani of TTP who were drawn from the so called Mukti Bahini of Kashmir.



No I mean someone like Major General Shabeg Singh.


----------



## Android

Family picture of Major Mukund Varadarajan. Feel sad for his little daughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> @Areesh. Damn, the Indian Army must be pretty incompetent if so many Pakistani Nationals managed to cross into IOK to attend their country fellow's funeral.



Lol. Looks like too many Pakistanis crossed LOC to attend the funeral. Even the Pakistan women. 

Some more pictures.






























Hundreds of local Kashmiris present at the funeral to show respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Lol. Looks like too many Pakistanis crossed LOC to attend the funeral. Even the Pakistan women.
> 
> Some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 26117
> 
> 
> View attachment 26118
> 
> 
> View attachment 26119
> 
> 
> View attachment 26120
> 
> 
> View attachment 26121
> 
> 
> View attachment 26122
> 
> Hundreds of local Kashmiris present at the funeral to show respect.



Bad news for Indians, none of these will now return to Pakistan and more will become freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Rest in peace soldiers, you are our heroes.

Rot in hell terrorists and their sympathiser scum. You should have had better sense to stay away from medieval superstitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

What strikes me is Pak army keep getting mauled by terrorists but still we have lunatics cheering for terrorists . 10 years of bloodshed in the country , but Nooo ..those evil Indian Yindoo terrorist Indians ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Donatello said:


> Go cry on your Bharat Ronashak ! No one gives a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently those same freedom fighters killed you army men. What kind Pathetic analysis do you have to do?



Actually lot of Analysts did give lot of damns. 

U dont even know what all happaned around this post. Go and sleep now.



Azlan Haider said:


> Naxalite–Maoist insurgency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the denial :
> 
> 
> The naxalite insurgency in India is comparable to Balochistan insurgency in Pakistan , A number of factors are common ... But the area affected and the threat imposed by Naxalite insurgency to India is much greater comparatively ........... But that is not the topic here ....... Here we are discussing "*Indian state terrorism in Kashmir"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted what the whole world says , and your answer is "you live in la la land" !!!
> Yet another "Denial" by another Indian .....??


I wish u cud give me logical support to show similarities between Balochistan and Naxalism movement. Hell, even the name itself infers that one is a linguistic, tribal and ethnic movement and latter is a completely political ideology movement.

One askes for a seperate country than Pakistan. Naxalists want India as a leftist Country rather than Capitalist Democracy.

I told u, u need to educate urself bout different insurgencies before trying any Comparision.



Windjammer said:


> Bad news for Indians, none of these will now return to Pakistan and more will become freedom fighters.


What? It means they will not cease to see such funerals in da future?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> We didn`t send anyone . And you are the first Indian who is honest enough to admit that Kashmiris are not the sons of your(Indian) soil ...


Yes sir, these apparent kashmiri freedom fighters forge their own barrels, press their own recievers, machine their gas pisitons and trigger assy's, cast their 7.62 mm bullets, form their own shell casing and cap their berdan primers all from thin air and are born with combat training, pakistan doesn't send them or have no involvement in this right?

It is quite sad that on a thread about army Major's death, you and a few others have made this to be a terrorist sympathizing parade. This mindset is quite disturbing.



danger007 said:


> beware he will give you negative rating


If I am violating forum rules, or general code of conduct , then he should, same holds true for him too...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

Android said:


> Family picture of Major Mukund Varadarajan. Feel sad for his little daughter.


Rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Rest in Peace to the fallen soldiers and Rot in Hell terrorist swine.


Azlan Haider said:


> This thread is about "b@stards" killed in kashmir .. so stick to the topic



You piece of shit, I can do the same thing, gloat and make merry over the death of your brave ones while cheering on the TTP too. No, but I wont.

RIP to them too
IED blast kills three security personnel including Army officer - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> Retard I did not call IA major a b@stard , I repeated the words of your country fellow ......
> 
> @sandy_3126 I thought you were a sane member


Are you sure you didn't? being a think tank member you are using profanity where you are a model for civil discourse, and thus the negative rating, please do explain the negative rating if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

sandy_3126 said:


> Are you sure you didn't? being a think tank member you are using profanity where you are a model for civil discourse, and thus the negative rating, please do explain the negative rating if you can.



Show me where did I say that the "_Indian Army major was a b@stard_" ...... I repeated the words used by your country fellow to remind him what this thread was about (as per him) ....


----------



## IndoUS

Interesting thread, RIP to our fallen soldier and my prayers to his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

_






Sepoy Vikram Singh originally of 17 Rajput, deployed with 44 RR, died while killing 3 terrorists in Shopian._

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

_
Major Mukund Varadarajan from 44 RR.Killed fighting militants in S Kashmir's Shopian_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## M. Sarmad

sandy_3126 said:


> It is quite sad that on a thread about army Major's death, you and a few others have made this to be a terrorist sympathizing parade. This mindset is quite disturbing.



For you Freedom Fighters are "terrorists" , For Us (Kasmiris included) IA is the real "terrorist" and Mujahideen are the true soldiers fighting against oppression .. So There are soldiers on both side ...... If you can`t respect our soldiers , Don`t expect that we would respect yours


----------



## danger007

Azlan Haider said:


> For you Freedom Fighters are "terrorists" , For Us (Kasmiris included) IA is the real "terrorist" and Mujahideen are the true soldiers fighting against oppression .. So There are soldiers on both side ...... If you can`t respect our soldiers , Don`t expect that we would respect yours


stop ranting. .. none is interested to listen your bullshyte. from the beginning you are insulting IA personal. . to support those militants. ... none here intended to insult PA personal who are martyred. kashmir belong to us.. not to you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

danger007 said:


> stop ranting. .. none is interested to listen your bullshyte. from the beginning you are insulting IA personal. . to support those militants. ... none here intended to insult PA personal who are martyred. kashmir belong to us.. not to you...



You are wrong ... None "here" is interested in listening to "Your" BS ....... 
And Kashmir does not belong to you ..... So spare us your nonsense 
Now Go Away troll


----------



## M. Sarmad

Thousands of people attended funeral prayers of one of the freedom fighters martyred by Indian Forces in IOK
















Indian army major killed in Kashmir | Demotix.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Indian soldiers are brave, they try to finish militants in gun battle.........on the other hand pakistani soldiers prefer to deal with militants through heavy artillery, jets, gunship helicopters, tanks and what not, no matter how much collateral damage occurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## MilSpec

Azlan Haider said:


> For you Freedom Fighters are "terrorists" , For Us (Kasmiris included) IA is the real "terrorist" and Mujahideen are the true soldiers fighting against oppression .. So There are soldiers on both side ...... If you can`t respect our soldiers , Don`t expect that we would respect yours



Even your own government doesn't buys that...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

A1Kaid said:


> These militants (Kashmiri freedom fighters) really need to improve their armed combat skills they are no where near as effective as other insurgencies, and them being in small numbers should work to their advantage. Although killing a Major is a high value target, but these kinds of strikes often come at high casualties for them.


Yes they need to be equipped with RPG and Snipers and Heavy and Light Machine Guns and better Assault Rifles with Gernades too than they can more deadly for enemy forces


----------



## M. Sarmad

Pak-one said:


> Indian soldiers are brave, they try to finish militants in gun battle.........on the other hand pakistani soldiers prefer to deal with militants through heavy artillery, jets, gunship helicopters, tanks and what not, no matter how much collateral damage occurs.



And who gives a damn about what a "self confessed" _Afghan parasite_ has to say !!



sandy_3126 said:


> Even your own government doesn't buys that...



So what ?


----------



## kaykay

Pak-one said:


> Indian soldiers are brave, they try to finish militants in gun battle.........on the other hand pakistani soldiers prefer to deal with militants through heavy artillery, jets, gunship helicopters, tanks and what not, no matter how much collateral damage occurs.


Thanks for stating the truth. But expecting some butt hurts to be on fire but then who cares about those low lifes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Pak-one said:


> Indian soldiers are brave, they try to finish militants in gun battle.........on the other hand pakistani soldiers prefer to deal with militants through heavy artillery, jets, gunship helicopters, tanks and what not, no matter how much collateral damage occurs.



You also know its not abt bravery. IA has strict instructions to avoid civilian casualties. Thats obviously not the case in pak. If pathans had the unity kashmiris have, things would be different. Fact is pathans have been successfully divided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

*Syed Ali Gilani calls for shutdown on wednesday in IOK*

Srinagar, April 28 (KMS): In occupied Kashmir, the veteran Hurriyet leader, Syed Ali Gilani has paid glowing tributes to three youth martyred by Indian troops in Shopian and called for shutdown in their memory on Wednesday.

Syed Ali Gilani in a statement issued in Srinagar said the purpose of the shutdown is to highlight need of election boycott, urging the people to observe complete shutdown on April 30 and protest demonstrations against the arrests and detentions of Hurriyet leaders and activists.

“The sacrifices demand that we should also completely boycott the election drama on April 30 and May 7 and send a clear message to the Indian rulers and their agents in Kashmir that Kashmiris are against the forcible control of the territory by Indian military,” Gilani said.

Paying tributes to the slain youth, Abdul Haq, M Asif Wani and Shabbir Goursi, the veteran Hurriyet leader said they sacrificed their present for the future of their nation.

Gilani expressed deep sorrow and concern over the video in which the Indian army was mistreating and misbehaving with the bodies of three martyred youth.

“The ill-treatment with the bodies of slain youth is as a war crime. The Indian army is claiming to be the disciplined army in the world but their treatment with the dead bodies of Kashmiri youth negated their claim and it is also the clear violation of international laws,” he deplored.


----------



## rockstarIN

Pak-one said:


> Indian soldiers are brave, they try to finish militants in gun battle.........on the other hand pakistani soldiers prefer to deal with militants through heavy artillery, jets, gunship helicopters, tanks and what not, no matter how much collateral damage occurs.


A Kashmiri Separatist, a MSM News Reporter and a tough Para-Commando were captured by terrorists in Kashmir. 

The Chief of the terrorists told them he'd grant each of them
one last request before they were beheaded in front of a Camera.

The Kashmiri Separatist said,'Well, before I die I want to drink a last cup of Kahwah (Kashmiri Green-Tea).'

The Chief nodded to an underling who left and returned with the Kahwa. The Kashmiri Separatist drank it all and said, 'Now I can die content.'

Now the Chief turned towards the News-reporter and repeated the same question - "What is your last wish before you die?"

The News-reporter said - "I'm a reporter to the end. I want to take out my Camcorder and describe the scene here and what's about to happen.
Maybe, someday, someone will watch it and know the Truth.

The Chief directed an aide to hand over the Camcorder and the reporter dictated her comments.

She then said, "Now I can die happy.."

The Chief turned to the Commando and asked - "And now, Army Dog, what is your final wish?"

'Punch me hard,' said the Para-Commando.

"What?" - asked the Chief, surprised a bit- " You dare to mock us? "

"No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to punch me as hard as you can' insisted the Para-Commando.

"With pleasure" - replied the Terrorists' Chief, grinning from face to face.

The Terrorists' Chief then punches the Commando so hard that he falls back a couple of feet on his back.

But as the Commando touches the ground, he rolls over, pulls a 9 mm Silenced pistol hidden in his boots and shoots the Chief dead. 

In the resulting confusion, he emptied his Pistol on six terrorists, then with his knife he slashed the throat of one, and with an AK-47, which he took from one of the already dead terrorists, sprayed the rest of the terrorists killing the remainder.

In a flash, all of the Terrorists including their Chief, were dead.

As the soldier was untying the Kashmiri Separatist and the reporter, they asked him - 'Why didn't you just shoot them all in the first place? Why did you ask him to punch him?

'Because' replied the soldier, 'if I had fired the First Shot, you two would have reported that I was the aggressor and the root cause of all the blood shedding in Kashmir !!'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

Army Major, soldier, 3 militants killed in Shopian encounter | Kashmir Reader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Azlan Haider said:


> For you Freedom Fighters are "terrorists" , For Us (Kasmiris included) IA is the real "terrorist" and Mujahideen are the true soldiers fighting against oppression .. So There are soldiers on both side ...... If you can`t respect our soldiers , Don`t expect that we would respect yours



Well these so called Freedom Fighters are coming from Punjab, and yes we call them terrorist.... I am not surprised by you calling them mujahideen and calling Indian Army a Terrorist..... *But We Indians, never calls PA a terrorist, even if they come pretending to be a mujahideen*..... Thats the difference between us and you

This big confusion of terrorist, Mujahideen,army is the real cause of the problem which you are facing....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## WAR-rior

danger007 said:


> stop ranting. .. none is interested to listen your bullshyte. from the beginning you are insulting IA personal. . to support those militants. ... none here intended to insult PA personal who are martyred. kashmir belong to us.. not to you...


It seems they are asking for us to tear apart their so called soldiers or mujahideens. (even they are confused who is who coz everytym the so called mujahideens turn out to be Pakistani Army). 

That person who dont have sense to distinguish between a respectable and disrespectable entity end up becoming one in Pakistan. Some reason they are not coming out of their STATE OF WAR COUNTRY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

nair said:


> Well these so called Freedom Fighters are coming from Punjab, and yes we call them terrorist.... I am not surprised by you calling them mujahideen and calling Indian Army a Terrorist..... *But We Indians, never calls PA a terrorist, even if they come pretending to be a mujahideen*..... Thats the difference between us and you
> 
> This big confusion of terrorist, Mujahideen,army is the real cause of the problem which you are facing....



They were local Kashmiris .... Abdul Haq of *Arwani* , Asif Wani of *Drubgam* and Shabir Gorsi of *Rajouri.
*
And plz don`t tell us that you Indians are so great ......... No need for that .... This thread has already seen enough 







*Forum Policy on Kashmir related threads : *

Of late we've been hitting ideological debating road blocks between Indians and Pakistanis about the issue that stems from the use of the word terrorists for Kashmiri Separatists" or the use of the word terrorists for the Indian Army.

*To move the debates forward, we're enforcing the use of the term "Kashmiri separatists" and enforcing ALL uniformed armies be given their due respect as soldiers.*

The debates on this forum would never move forward without this and every debate would come to a stand still.

A few explanations to the arguments we've heard:

*1) Why can Pakistani Taliban be called terrorists and not Kashmiri Separatists?*

The UN recognizes Kashmir as a disputed territory. Hence all the fighting on this disputed territory becomes legitimate. The simple notion is, whoever controls as much territory by whatever means - that's theirs till someone else forces a change.

Kashmiri Separatists, by mission target the Indian Army and Indian Army targets the Kashmiri Separatists. That by definition makes them Enemy Combatants not terrorists. Discounting collateral damage of course as intent is almost impossible to prove or disprove.

The Taliban are fighting and bombing Pakistani citizens and on Pakistani land, the UN recognizes Pakistani government as the ultimate authority on all places Pakistan. For the UN there is no disputed territory within Pakistani borders.

The Taliban have targeted and killed civilians in the thousands and that by definition makes them terrorists.
*
2) Why not allow the freedom to choose whatever term is preferred? *

We can't allow the freedom to use any term as the user wants to, as we censor and prohibit a lot of offensive terms that others might want to use for the uniformed armies. Some may be okay with it, but the quality of this forum demands that soldiers not be described with any obscene expletives.

The terms that must be followed:

1. Kashmiri Separatists, for all separatist groups in Jammu and Kashmir
2. Soldiers, for all uniformed armies

Our proposed solution utilizes neutral terms to make it acceptable for all parties to continue on with the debate and remove the focus from the name calling. This is in no means an enforcement of a point of view, you're free to criticize/support a political point of view. Focus should be on the debate of issues, not on mocking/point scoring.

*Compliance is mandatory.*


----------



## nair

Azlan Haider said:


> They were local Kashmiris .... Abdul Haq of *Arwani* , Asif Wani of *Drubgam* and Shabir Gorsi of *Rajouri.
> *
> And plz don`t tell us that you Indians are so great ......... No need for that .... This thread has already seen enough



The only point which i was trying to make is clearly mentioned in the policy pasted in your post.... that is objection in calling "IA"men a terrorist....... I hope you read that policy clearly.... otherwise lets 

Btw i havent seen this amendment before.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Unfortunate local Kashmiris were involved in this attack


----------



## M. Sarmad

nair said:


> The only point which i was trying to make is clearly mentioned in the policy pasted in your post.... that is objection in calling "IA"men a terrorist....... I hope you read that policy clearly.... otherwise lets
> 
> Btw i havent seen this amendment before.....



Neither can a Kashmiri Separatist be called a terrorist ..... Now read the posts by Indian Members ........ Each and Every Indian member has violated this rule (and a lot have used abusive language)..My point was "If you can`t respect others , don`t expect that others will respect you "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Azlan Haider said:


> Neither can a Kashmiri Separatist be called a terrorist ..... Now read the posts by Indian Members ........ Each and Every Indian member has violated this rule .. My point was "If you can`t respect others , don`t expect to be respected by others"


True and also the fact that everything is relative.

@nair -
At the end of the day, they are freedom fighters to some and terrorists for us. This will remain - never mind the bitter experiences closer home. Let's accept this reality and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

nair said:


> Well these so called Freedom Fighters are coming from Punjab, and yes we call them terrorist.... I am not surprised by you calling them mujahideen and calling Indian Army a Terrorist..... But We Indians, never calls PA a terrorist, even if they come pretending to be a mujahideen..... Thats the difference between us and you


according to this forum's rules , Kashmiri seperatists should be called Kashmiri seperatists and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Alpha1 said:


> according to this forum's rules , Kashmiri seperatists should be called Kashmiri seperatists and nothing else.



You read the post #230......



SarthakGanguly said:


> True and also the fact that everything is relative.
> 
> @nair -
> At the end of the day, they are freedom fighters to some and terrorists for us. This will remain - never mind the bitter experiences closer home. Let's accept this reality and move on.



Yup true.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Alpha1 said:


> according to this forum's rules , Kashmiri seperatists should be called Kashmiri seperatists and nothing else.


Not so simple. 
Here's a separatist - Mirwaiz






Here's a terrorist - (Bitta Karate)





Separatism is tolerable as long as they don't bay for your blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not so simple.
> Here's a separatist - Mirwaiz
> View attachment 26194
> 
> 
> Here's a terrorist - (Bitta Karate)


Point taken 



nair said:


> You read the post #230......





nair said:


> The only point which i was trying to make is clearly mentioned in the policy pasted in your post.... that is objection in calling "IA"men a terrorist....... I hope you read that policy clearly.... otherwise lets
> 
> Btw i havent seen this amendment before.....


I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

The retaliation will be worrisome for these infiltrators and across LOC. This might increase the tension at LOC.



Azlan Haider said:


> *Neither can a Kashmiri Separatist be called a terrorist* ..... Now read the posts by Indian Members ........ Each and Every Indian member has violated this rule (and a lot have used abusive language)..My point was "If you can`t respect others , don`t expect that others will respect you "



On a defence forum, you have to understand that what by your perception is terrorist can be a freedom fighter for other and vice versa. It is nuisance to make such rule.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Azlan Haider said:


> Neither can a Kashmiri Separatist be called a terrorist ..... Now read the posts by Indian Members ........ Each and Every Indian member has violated this rule (and a lot have used abusive language)..My point was "If you can`t respect others , don`t expect that others will respect you "


Where do you draw the line then hmm? Are Balouch separatists fighting the mighty PA brave soldiers who deserve your respect? Are the TTP who slaughter innocents on Pakistani streets brave soldiers ? OF COURSE NOT. I've seen countless Pakistani members call TTP/Balouch terrorists dogs and scum and the like and many Indians agreeing with these names, not once have I seen an Indian praise the work of such terrorists. 


But as far as Kashmir is concerned too many of you Pakistani members are of the opinion "do as I say, not as I do"


This continued attempt to separate the "good" and "bad" terrorists is biting you back on a daily basis and yet you guys persist....... what does that say about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Azlan Haider said:


> They were local Kashmiris .... Abdul Haq of *Arwani* , Asif Wani of *Drubgam* and Shabir Gorsi of *Rajouri.
> *
> And plz don`t tell us that you Indians are so great ......... No need for that .... This thread has already seen enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Forum Policy on Kashmir related threads : *
> 
> Of late we've been hitting ideological debating road blocks between Indians and Pakistanis about the issue that stems from the use of the word terrorists for Kashmiri Separatists" or the use of the word terrorists for the Indian Army.
> 
> *To move the debates forward, we're enforcing the use of the term "Kashmiri separatists" and enforcing ALL uniformed armies be given their due respect as soldiers.*
> 
> The debates on this forum would never move forward without this and every debate would come to a stand still.
> 
> A few explanations to the arguments we've heard:
> 
> *1) Why can Pakistani Taliban be called terrorists and not Kashmiri Separatists?*
> 
> The UN recognizes Kashmir as a disputed territory. Hence all the fighting on this disputed territory becomes legitimate. The simple notion is, whoever controls as much territory by whatever means - that's theirs till someone else forces a change.
> 
> Kashmiri Separatists, by mission target the Indian Army and Indian Army targets the Kashmiri Separatists. That by definition makes them Enemy Combatants not terrorists. Discounting collateral damage of course as intent is almost impossible to prove or disprove.
> 
> The Taliban are fighting and bombing Pakistani citizens and on Pakistani land, the UN recognizes Pakistani government as the ultimate authority on all places Pakistan. For the UN there is no disputed territory within Pakistani borders.
> 
> The Taliban have targeted and killed civilians in the thousands and that by definition makes them terrorists.
> *2) Why not allow the freedom to choose whatever term is preferred? *
> 
> We can't allow the freedom to use any term as the user wants to, as we censor and prohibit a lot of offensive terms that others might want to use for the uniformed armies. Some may be okay with it, but the quality of this forum demands that soldiers not be described with any obscene expletives.
> 
> The terms that must be followed:
> 
> 1. Kashmiri Separatists, for all separatist groups in Jammu and Kashmir
> 2. Soldiers, for all uniformed armies
> 
> Our proposed solution utilizes neutral terms to make it acceptable for all parties to continue on with the debate and remove the focus from the name calling. This is in no means an enforcement of a point of view, you're free to criticize/support a political point of view. Focus should be on the debate of issues, not on mocking/point scoring.
> 
> *Compliance is mandatory.*



Kashmiri jihadis and taliban are of same category. Let me remind you about hero of hizb ul mujahideen, mast gul.

_Born as Haroon Khan and known by his nom de guerre Mast Gul, he was earlier considered to be an asset of the Pakistani intelligence establishment. Being a commander of the Hizbul Mujahideen, Gul was given a hero’s welcome by the Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan when he crossed over to Muzaffarabad in 1995 by dodging the Indian security forces after the Charrar Sharif episode._
Mast Gul wanted dead or alive - thenews.com.pk

And now

_The high ups in the security agencies of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have made it known to all and sundry in their departments that they want Mast Gul to be treated as a “Most Wanted Terrorist” who should be arrested on priority basis, no matter dead or alive. Gul has masterminded three major acts of terrorism in Peshawar and Kohat in February 2014 alone which killed 24 people.

His spokesman has claimed responsibility for these acts which targeted the Shia community. Mast Gul had resurfaced in North Waziristan on February 5, 2014 with the TTP commander, Mufti Ehsaan Swati, claiming responsibility for the February 4, 2014 suicide bombing targeting a restaurant in Qissa Khwani Bazaar of Peshawar, killing 10 people, mostly Shias._
Mast Gul wanted dead or alive - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Abingdonboy said:


> Where do you draw the line then hmm? Are Balouch separatists fighting the mighty PA brave soldiers who deserve your respect? Are the TTP who slaughter innocents on Pakistani streets brave soldiers ? OF COURSE NOT. I've seen countless Pakistani members call TTP/Balouch terrorists dogs and scum and the like and many Indians agreeing with these names, not once have I seen an Indian praise the work of such terrorists.
> 
> 
> But as far as Kashmir is concerned too many of you Pakistani members are of the opinion "do as I say, not as I do"
> 
> 
> This continued attempt to separate the "good" and "bad" terrorists is biting you back on a daily basis and yet you guys persist....... what does that say about you?




Do you see any Pakistani Members supporting Naxalites ?? , A lot of Indian members call them terrorists , Some say that their grievances must be addressed .... Same here , A lot of Pakistani Members consider Baloch Nationalists "terrorists" , but then there are members who support some of their legitimate demands .....

Now Naxalite insurgency is India`s domestic problem and we are not concerned about how Indians deal with it .... Balochistan insurgency is Pakistan`s internal matter and Indians should not be concerned about it ............... And then the "line" you were talking about ......

Kashmir is a UN recognized disputed territory . Indians claim that Kashmir is an integral part of India . Pakistanis believe that Kashmir is the "jugular vein" of Pakistan and Kashmir is part of Pakistan that has been illegally occupied by India ... Kashmiris are Pakistanis ........ _Hence all the fighting on this disputed territory becomes legitimate. The simple notion is, whoever controls as much territory by whatever means - that's theirs till someone else forces a change.

Kashmiri Separatists, by mission target the Indian Army and Indian Army targets the Kashmiri Separatists. That by definition makes them Enemy Combatants not terrorists. Discounting collateral damage of course as intent is almost impossible to prove or disprove.
_
Hence the forum rule :

*2) Why not allow the freedom to choose whatever term is preferred? *

_We can't allow the freedom to use any term as the user wants to, as we censor and prohibit a lot of offensive terms that others might want to use for the uniformed armies. Some may be okay with it, but the quality of this forum demands that soldiers not be described with any obscene expletives.

The terms that must be followed:

1. Kashmiri Separatists, for all separatist groups in Jammu and Kashmir
2. Soldiers, for all uniformed armies

Our proposed solution utilizes neutral terms to make it acceptable for all parties to continue on with the debate and remove the focus from the name calling. *This is in no means an enforcement of a point of view, you're free to criticize/support a political point of view. Focus should be on the debate of issues, not on mocking/point scoring.*_


----------

